# Will you be watching the Harry and Meghan interview with Oprah?



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Is anyone else looking forward to watching this on Sunday? I can't wait.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

No


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m annoyed that Unforgotten has been shoved off screen for this selfish pair


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

No! It'll be dissected and commented on enough on the following days. It's already started on the snippets that have been released.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

On Catch Up probably, just to be nosey


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I'm annoyed that Unforgotten has been shoved off screen for this selfish pair


I had to check that it was still on next week as that is worth watching!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Didn't know it was happening. Don't watch TV, but did catch Harry and James Corden on youtube and laughed way more than I thought I would.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

It's actually on Monday evening in UK


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Jobeth said:


> I had to check that it was still on next week as that is worth watching!


Thankfully it's on Tuesday next week, it's far more interesting.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Thankfully it's on Tuesday next week, it's far more interesting.


Phew, I was raging for a second if I had to wait another week for Unforgotten!

I have no interest in Harry or Megan & am sick of hearing about them & how 'tough' their lives were here in the UK


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Absolutely not!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

They don't want the media in their lives?
Then don't court it
They want to be private individuals
Then stop pushing yourselves into *our* lives
Theyre scared of being pushed down the path Diana was
Then stop living off her memory and her conspiracy theories
Yes, she was used, abused, produced the heir and the spare, and then discarded for her husband's ongoing mistress
But
She (Diana) also knew how to manipulate the press for her own good and portray her in the best light (Taj Mahal photos anyone)
And
You're showing the apple didn't fall far from the tree
Meghan had a chance to make a gigantic difference, not just to the 'firm'
but
the attitude and views of the whole country towards the BAME community, women's rights within minority communities, girls right to ongoing education within ethnic communities and more
Instead she's allowed history to repeat itself,
and
turned out to be the 21st century version of Wallace Simpson

Edit for spelling


----------



## Rottsmum (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope, no interest in watching Ginge & Whinge AKA Mr & Mrs Markle lament how awful their life is from the grounds of their £11 million mansion in Montecito whilst people all over the world are struggling to survive due to this pandemic. Narcissistic pair of whiners!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I'm annoyed that Unforgotten has been shoved off screen for this selfish pair





Cleo38 said:


> Phew, I was raging for a second if I had to wait another week for Unforgotten!
> 
> I have no interest in Harry or Megan & am sick of hearing about them & how 'tough' their lives were here in the UK


I have to wait another day I'm upset I have to watch it week by week.

No won't be watching the interview they had all the opportunities in the world to leave the press intrusion behind.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What the hell for?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> the 21st century version of Wallace Simpson


I agree: but at least Edward and his wife pretty much kept quiet once they decided to quit, as far as I have heard. These two are something else, jumping on every bandwagon they see; climate change; BLM; women's rights - you name it - whatever is fashionable, they are right there spouting their (often hypocritical) views. Now the Palace, in a very unusual move, is investigating reports that Meghan bullied her staff terribly, forcing two to leave, while, of course, bullying is a bandwagon they have jumped aboard.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Got better things to do than watch someone who realised every little girl's dream of marrying a Prince and becoming a "Princess" wasn't the bed of roses she thought it was going to be


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Got better things to do than watch someone who realised every little girl's dream of marrying a Prince and becoming a "Princess" wasn't the bed of roses she thought it was going to be


You don't think this is what she wanted all along?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh @JANICE199 you do know how to start a controversial thread! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Is anyone else looking forward to watching this on Sunday? I can't wait.*


no


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I might record it so I can skip thought it.



Siskin said:


> I'm annoyed that Unforgotten has been shoved off screen for this selfish pair


They've moved it to Tuesday.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not watching. I cant think of anything worse than listening to those 2 for two hours!

I dont see how Meghan didn't know the pros and cons of marrying a Prince. Its well known the media is constantly scrutinising the royal family, and that there are rules to follow too. Its as though she did actually want the fame and attention and is enjoying the limelight.
Even though she said otherwise.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Oh @JANICE199 you do know how to start a controversial thread! :Hilarious:Hilarious


Hahaha, I've missed @JANICE199's threads!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Not remotely interested....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Bertie'sMum said:


> every little girl's dream of marrying a Prince


That's the thing, isn't it? She wasn't a ''little girl'' - she was a divorced woman in her thirties - unlike Diana who was very young and presumably somewhat naive and impressionable when she became involved with, and married Charles.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

No. I have zero interest in anything they have to say.

They say they've bowed out of Royal life and want no part of it, yet they're happy to make megabucks by publicly 'dishing the dirt' on the Royal Family? 

They also say they want their privacy, yet have no problem appearing on the Oprah Winfrey show?

Hypocrites, both of them.

As one reporter said yesterday, "they're a very rich couple, so why is their behaviour so cheap"?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> On Catch Up probably, just to be nosey


Like me: if there's nowt else on offer I might take a look. I never interested myself in royal weddings, so not gagging to see this. But I find it sad: Harry was so immensely popular and likeable when he was younger; and she was popular in the beginning, but now, if they are not careful, they are in danger of becoming caricatures of themselves. Harry apparently said, in an interview about global warming/climate change, that we should all ''imagine we are raindrops falling on the earth and watering it''. Yeah, right. And before that, the missus was writing messages on bananas for women who worked, er, as they say now, ''in the sex trade''. These messages were somehow meant to ''empower'' women whose lives were so rotten that they have to have sex with men for money. A message on a banana will really make them feel ''empowered'' (and safe) when they get into a car with a total stranger (possibly a psycho like Peter Sutcliffe) for a few quid, won't it?

So I'm not desperate to see these two clowns!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I guess I'm not in the UK, so I don't get all the negativity towards them. 
To me it's neither here nor there. Just another rich/famous couple doing rich/famous people things. I'm no more interested or annoyed than I would be if some famous actor or actress was being interviewed by Oprah. Hell, I didn't even know Oprah was still on TV.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> I guess I'm not in the UK, so I don't get all the negativity towards them.
> To me it's neither here nor there. Just another rich/famous couple doing rich/famous people things. I'm no more interested or annoyed than I would be if some famous actor or actress was being interviewed by Oprah. Hell, I didn't even know Oprah was still on TV.


Probably because they whined on about privacy then went & promoted themselves in the media as much as they could whilst complaining how hard life was for them. They (like many other celebs) have incredibly privileged lives & unfortunately that comes with media intrusion. I am not condoning the levels that some 'journalists' go to at all but I do think that maybe at a time where so many people are suffering they should re-think moaning about their 'tough' lives


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2021)

JANICE199 said:


> *Is anyone else looking forward to watching this on Sunday? I can't wait.*


No


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm going to say I won't watch it and then I probably will. 

I am most annoyed that Harry has upset his grandmother so much. It's just not good to upset your Nanny, no matter who you are.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am most annoyed that Harry has upset his grandmother so much


Especially when Prince Philip is in hospital (at age 99). OK, maybe he wasn't unwell when they spoke to Oprah, but surely they could postpone it out of respect? Can you imagine if Philip were to pass away during the show or the day after? I sometimes think The Duke of Edinburgh is probably totally fit, and the Queen may have had him sent off to hospital so she doesn't have to listen to him effing and blinding about what is going on with H and M. I rather like Philip, he comes out with some right blinders, doesn't he! I read that the Queen has not visited Philip in hospital simply because she realises how much pressure the staff are under and how much more would be involved with a royal visit so she just gets updates by phone. He's 100 in June so hope he makes it . . . I wonder if she'll send him a telegram?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> I guess I'm not in the UK, so I don't get all the negativity towards them.
> To me it's neither here nor there. Just another rich/famous couple doing rich/famous people things. I'm no more interested or annoyed than I would be if some famous actor or actress was being interviewed by Oprah. Hell, I didn't even know Oprah was still on TV.


Harry had always been popular and his chosen wife was also welcomed and generally well liked by most. However they seem to have done nothing but moan about their lot and how horrible everyone has been to them which has left many in this country open mouthed with shock. Meghan has accused this country of being very racist, then is surprised when she finds out that there is Black History Month in the U.K. which has been run annually since 1987.
I am so disappointed with them both, her marriage to Harry should have been something that proved that the BAME community can aspire to anything. 
There are many people in this world who have nothing, no job, no money, no home, yet these two who live in an amazing house and have everything they could possible want spend their time whinging on the media about the media intrusion


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I will watch it just so I can make my own mind up. 

the British media is extremely hostile towards the couple, particularly the print media so I would like come to my own conclusions on what they say, how they act etc.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I am going to be watching paint dry that day so no, not watching.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Probably because they whined on about privacy then went & promoted themselves in the media as much as they could whilst complaining how hard life was for them. They (like many other celebs) have incredibly privileged lives & unfortunately that comes with media intrusion. I am not condoning the levels that some 'journalists' go to at all but I do think that maybe at a time where so many people are suffering they should re-think moaning about their 'tough' lives





Siskin said:


> Harry had always been popular and his chosen wife was also welcomed and generally well liked by most. However they seem to have done nothing but moan about their lot and how horrible everyone has been to them which has left many in this country open mouthed with shock. Meghan has accused this country of being very racist, then is surprised when she finds out that there is Black History Month in the U.K. which has been run annually since 1987.
> I am so disappointed with them both, her marriage to Harry should have been something that proved that the BAME community can aspire to anything.
> There are many people in this world who have nothing, no job, no money, no home, yet these two who live in an amazing house and have everything they could possible want spend their time whinging on the media about the media intrusion


It sounds like so many other celebrities who are tone deaf and completely out of touch with the real world. Gwenyth Paltrow comes to mind on this side of the pond. 
I don't think about her one way or another. Sometimes there's some headline about what she has said or done and she stays in the news, but it doesn't affect my life one way or another so I just ignore it.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

What I find difficult to understand from these two is the intense self-pity.

They had a lavish wedding and honeymoon, moved into a beautiful home and spent two and a half million pounds of taxpayers' money renovating it to their satisfaction.

Their public engagements were kept to an absolute minimum and, in the case of Meghan Markle, one of those was an afternoon at the Wimbledon Tennis Tournament, yet they were living a luxurious lifestyle.

Apparently, none of this was good enough and all they appear to be doing now is trying to make a fortune as 'celebrities', at the expense of the very Family they "want no part of".

If they want to live a private life, away from the spotlight, (as they've said), it's difficult to take them seriously when they begin appearing on National television, selling their story.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Meghan has accused this country of being very racist


And many others have backed her up. However, I have a good memory and I certainly recall when Meghan first came on the scene as his girlfriend, then his fiancee, not that long ago, she was welcomed with open arms. The papers were singing her praise, to such an extent that it was totally over the top, regardless of her being biracial; no-one cared. Phrases in headlines which come to mind are; ''Meghan Mania'' during a visit to some place; ''Markle Sparkle'' (during which I recall she was compared favourably with Kate') and ''Dazzling Duchess wows in £8000 Armani (I think) gown''. Absolutely nothing racist, no mention of her colour.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rafa said:


> an afternoon at the Wimbledon Tennis Tournament


Ah yes . . . where all the surrounding seats were emptied (apart from seats for a couple of her mates)?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Ah yes . . . where all the surrounding seats were emptied (apart from seats for a couple of her mates)?


Yes, and where she announced that nobody was allowed to photograph her.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rafa said:


> Yes, and where she announced that nobody was allowed to photograph her.


I definitely do recall something to that effect: some pleb/peasant/lower being was taking a photo of ?? I dunno what . . . and it was assumed that it was of her, and her minder had words and said no photos might be taken.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Siskin said:


> whinging on the media about the media intrusion


Yep! And then, believe it or not, _inviting Netflix into their lavish home_, into which they moved ''for privacy for themselves and their son'' to follow them round and do a documentary on their lives, I think for several weeks. Yet he described the UK press as ''toxic''. It's OK to be toxic if you are paying out megabucks for the privilege, it seems. You really could not make this schyte up in a million years, could you!! (Call me old-fashioned, possums, but why do you go to LA if you crave privacy?) And why get matey with Neflix? You don't.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my issue with them.

They speak with forked tongue.

If they have genuinely opted out of the Royal Family because they want privacy, then at least be dignified about it.

Don't accept vast sums of money from anyone who's prepared to pay it to be involved in your private life and the lives of those in the Royal Family.

Harry's family must feel so disappointed and betrayed.

He wants no part of the Royal Family, has walked away from them, but is prepared to use them to get rich.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> It sounds like so many other celebrities who are tone deaf and completely out of touch with the real world. Gwenyth Paltrow comes to mind on this side of the pond.
> I don't think about her one way or another. Sometimes there's some headline about what she has said or done and she stays in the news, but it doesn't affect my life one way or another so I just ignore it.


I suppose with Harry & Megan alot of their lifestyle (wedding. home. etc) was funded but the tax player which didn't appear to be considered when they decided they didn't want the job anymore & then proceeded to moan about their difficult lives.

I haven't got any time for celebs & don't read or follow them .... except I do love to hear about bizarre claims by Paltrow. Wasn't there something about putting wasps nests in vaginas?!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Wasn't there something about putting wasps nests in vaginas?!!!


:Woot:Woot:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Wasn't there something about putting wasps nests in vaginas?!!!


LOL I don't remember that but knowing her, it wouldn't surprise me in the least! I'm not sure common sense is a flower that grows in her garden....


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Didn't she make a perfume that smelt like her vajayjay? :Yuck


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I agree whole hearty with what @Rafa has said.
I kinda feel upset that Harry & Meghan are doing all this on worldwide tv.
I can completely understand that they now want to live a more private life, away from the royal family because they don't want/ like the daily press intrusion.
If that was indeed the case Why then go on TWO talk shows & have interviews & invite Netflix into your 'private' home & let them follow your daily lives?
All while talking about your family & how they've never supported you or your mother.
The clip I saw the other day Harry said that he didn't want Meghan to go through what his mum went through.
To me that really came across as bad mouthing Charles & the Queen.
We all know Charles went into the marriage wrong, we know he had a mistress & that he couldn't marry her because she was already married to someone else.
He married Diana because either the Queen said it was the right thing to do or it's what HE thought it was.
Yes she was young & probably unsure of what she should do.
But she did go into the marriage, she did have affairs as well.
Whether she actually talked to Charles & the Queen about all this & about ending the marriage BEFORE it went completely to breaking point we don't know & if they didn't why not?

If Harry's blaming his family for not supporting Diana through all this time then I guess that's how he feels happened to her & it's made him very resentful of them.
But if I remember rightly???
Towards the end of the marriage the Queen & especially Prince Philip was supporting Diana, they told Charles to do the right thing.

All the conspiracy theories about Diana's death was & is insane.
Bottom line she was in a car that was driven by a drunk driver. Whether she knew he was drunk we don't know, I doubt she paid much attention to him to notice.
She also wasn't wearing a seatbelt, we don't know why, but then why didn't her butler remind her to wear it, especially when that wasn't the first time the paparazzi had chased her car.

The 'gutter' press have been very critical about Meghan, especially Piers Morgan (apparently it's because she turned him down for a date or something years ago??).
You only have to look at his Twitter feed to see that he's obsessed with her.
But regarding him that's how he is with the people he has chosen to hate on.
Look at his past history to know that's how he is & how he makes his money.
He's extremely nasty to a lot of people not just to Meghan.
He has always been that way, he was editor of the mirror & (I think) the news of the world newspapers. He was also one of the ones that printed fake pictures of British service men.
He's whole persona is to get people to look at him & to get a reaction. Good & bad, if it's bad he loves it. That's what he want's, he want's to stay in the news himself & saying what he says about certain people keeps him in the news & keeps him in a job.

Harry & Meghan aren't the only ones that have been in the press.
In the beginning of William & Kate's relationship & right up until their wedding Kate was always in the news.
Anyone remember 'Waity Katie'??
I believe she was called that for years.
Also Williams affairs rumours are talked about.

Being an actress Meghan must have gone through this kind of intrusion before, maybe not to the extent of this but does anyone think the royal family & their teams of advisors would have warned her when she was getting close to Harry & then planning to marry him.

I just really feel for the Queen through all this, she's already got to try & deal with Prince Andrew.
Her husband is in hospital & has had surgery.
Yes the royal family are very privileged, have none of the work & money worries that others have but they still have to deal with personal issues & they have to do this in the public eye.
But that's the role that comes with that life.

I just really don't believe Meghan didn't have some kinda support/ advice while being part of the family.

I don't know??

But at the end of the day if they wanted to step away from it all & try lead a more private life, that they were sick of the press following their every move.
You don't go on tv shows that will be shown around the whole world & talk about your life.
How you've suffered at the hands of the press, your family etc & how hard done by you are when you're living in a multi million pound home. With never having any money or work worries like a lot of the people in the rest of the world.
Especially now & in this last year.

Oops I kinda ranted a bit, but I'm getting kinda sick of seeing their names everywhere I look.
I don't own a tv (thank god), I've never bought a newspaper.
But I'am on Twitter which I use to keep in touch with certain people, groups that I follow & to keep up to date with the news.
But I've even tried to stay off that as they are both all over that as well.

Can't anyone talk about something else?

I'm really not sure how the Queen will deal with all of this.
Is all this really fair on her at her age?
I guess it just depends on what Harry & Meghan chose to say.

No family goes through their lives without some problems, most of us could say some members of our family weren't there for us at certain times in our lives. Some of us can even say a member of our family completely ruined a time in our lives.
But we just deal with it & try carry on the best we can.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> Didn't she make a perfume that smelt like her vajayjay? :Yuck


It sounds like the crackers sort of thing she would get up to.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ebonycat said:


> You don't go on tv shows that will be shown around the whole world & talk about your life.


Absolutely: it's the sheer hypocrisy which _everyone_ can see except them - in other walks of their lives too. Banging on about climate change, advising the lower ranks to reduce their ''carbon footprints'' then jumping on board a celeb pal's private jet. I seem to recall him saying they would only produce one child to help save the planet; they are expecting their second. And as for the tacky photo of the two of them lying (him barefoot) under the ''tree of fertility''(?) - how very private was that! Could you imagine the Queen and Philip posing like that! And the visit to the war cemetery, just happened to be a photographer tagging along to take their photo and show how good and caring they both are. People are starting to see through the rather obvious hypocrisy and sham.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I use to like Harry when he was growing up and admired him when he went to Afghanistan. Now his acting like a spoilt child and Meghan surely a woman of her age must have realised what she was taking on by marrying into the royal family, she couldn't have been blind to what happened to Diana and the pressure she was under.

For a couple who didn't want a public life what the hell do they think they are doing the press will never leave them alone now and it serves them right.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> Absolutely: it's the sheer hypocrisy which _everyone_ can see except them - in other walks of their lives too. Banging on about climate change, advising the lower ranks to reduce their ''carbon footprints'' then jumping on board a celeb pal's private jet. I seem to recall him saying they would only produce one child to help save the planet; they are expecting their second. And as for the tacky photo of the two of them lying (him barefoot) under the ''tree of fertility''(?) - how very private was that! Could you imagine the Queen and Philip posing like that! And the visit to the war cemetery, just happened to be a photographer tagging along to take their photo and show how good and caring they both are. People are starting to see through the rather obvious hypocrisy and sham.


I completely agree with you.

Yep I remember Harry saying we all should reduce the population by only having one child.
Also with him talking at different events regarding climate change, all while getting into his luxury driven car & then boarding his private plane & going to another meeting.

I remember watching Diana's funeral on tv & choking back the tears when I saw William & Harry walking behind her coffin.
Ok I was 8 years old when my own dad died (I think Harry was 12) & I walked behind his coffin, BUT I didn't have to do that while the whole world was watching me.
I also remember seeing the look Charles gave both his boys at that moment.
Does anyone else think the same, in that maybe just maybe the royal family just don't know HOW to show compassion & affection?
Maybe they were told or lead to believe that it would make them appear weak.
I mean even I remember being told that everyday, by my own family & by teachers when I was a kid & even when I've been an adult (In my adult years I went into a few years of therapy, my gosh when some members of my own family found out I was completely ripped apart).

I don't know??

At times I have felt compassion for them all with different things that they have had to deal with but at the same time they are all in a completely different situation than us. 
When things happen in our lives we HAVE to carry on as no one helps us, we are looked down on by our society if we can't handle our lives.
We lose everything we have when we crash in life.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Surely a woman of her age must have realised what she was taking on by marrying into the royal family


I almost think the whole thing was her plan for the future from the beginning. She is back where she wants to be with her celeb chums. Breaking with palace protocol by telling Americans to get out and vote, and he whimpering that he's never been allowed to vote. There have been rumours (denied) that she has aspirations towards the White House - God bless America. And we thought the Donald was bad! (Well, @Happy Paws2, you and I derived some daily entertainment from him.)


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Calvine said:


> I agree: but at least Edward and his wife pretty much kept quiet once they decided to quit, as far as I have heard. These two are something else, jumping on every bandwagon they see; climate change; BLM; women's rights - you name it - whatever is fashionable, they are right there spouting their (often hypocritical) views. Now the Palace, in a very unusual move, is investigating reports that Meghan bullied her staff terribly, forcing two to leave, while, of course, bullying is a bandwagon they have jumped aboard.


Not quite correct about the Windsors. They were known to be Nazi sympathisers and were said to have actively encouraged the Germans during WW2. This was one of the reasons they were packed off to the Bahamas where it was hoped they could do little or no damage.

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyl...indsors-nazi-ties/7RTNIFJA55SS6FLQ5B6CSFBPCM/

*The documents that revealed Duke of Windsor's Nazi ties*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> Not quite correct about the Windsors. They were known to be Nazi sympathisers and were said to have actively encouraged the Germans during WW2. This was one of the reasons they were packed off to the Bahamas where it was hoped they could do little or no damage.
> 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyl...indsors-nazi-ties/7RTNIFJA55SS6FLQ5B6CSFBPCM/
> 
> *The documents that revealed Duke of Windsor's Nazi ties*


I was thinking this too, but couldn't remember where I had seen or heard it


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

HarlequinCat said:


> Didn't she make a perfume that smelt like her vajayjay? :Yuck


No it wasn't her but some some celebrity which if I remember rightly was Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ebonycat said:


> BUT I didn't have to do that while the whole world was watching me.


No, it was a very sad picture, quite heartbreaking. But I did read that they were consulted about it, that William wanted to be there and so little Harry decided he should go too.



ebonycat said:


> just maybe the royal family just don't know HOW to show compassion & affection


True: I think this is why the Queen virtually had to be dragged back to London after Diana's death - she seemed to think it was OK to stay in Balmoral when even total strangers were laying flowers and paying their respects.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I was thinking this too, but couldn't remember where I had seen or heard it


Going off topic but there's a very good series on TV about the Windsors which is well worth seeing.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> Not quite correct about the Windsors. They were known to be Nazi sympathisers and were said to have actively encouraged the Germans during WW2. This was one of the reasons they were packed off to the Bahamas where it was hoped they could do little or no damage.
> 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyl...indsors-nazi-ties/7RTNIFJA55SS6FLQ5B6CSFBPCM/
> 
> *The documents that revealed Duke of Windsor's Nazi ties*


Yes, we read about that. But they were not the desperate attention seekers that these two are, always in the news for some new fad or other.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Yes, we read about that. But they were not the desperate attention seekers that these two are, always in the news for some new fad or other.


Um... your post reads as if being an attention seeker is worse than being a Nazi sympathiser.

And guys... Shshshsh... but these people you don't care about have got you talking for 4 pages :Hilarious


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

O2.0 said:


> Oh @JANICE199 you do know how to start a controversial thread! :Hilarious:Hilarious


*lol. I see it as interesting. Even more so after reading these replies. I have always loved Harry and had often wondered how long it would be before he spoke out. This in my opinion is going to be just the tip of the iceberg.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> I almost think the whole thing was her plan for the future from the beginning. She is back where she wants to be with her celeb chums. Breaking with palace protocol by telling Americans to get out and vote, and he whimpering that he's never been allowed to vote. There have been rumours (denied) that she has aspirations towards the White House - God bless America.* And we thought the Donald was bad! (Well, @Happy Paws2, you and I derived some daily entertainment from him.)*


and I don't think it's finished yet


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Um... your post reads as if being an attention seeker is worse than being a Nazi sympathiser.
> 
> And guys... Shshshsh... but these people you don't care about have got you talking for 4 pages :Hilarious


I would say more mild annoyance rather than not care. Thats why I wouldnt watch the program, It would just annoy me


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

No I won't be watching but I am staggered by the depth of feeling the question has provoked. I thought we'd all agreed we'd be a republic once the Queen has gone?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jonescat said:


> No I won't be watching but I am staggered by the depth of feeling the question has provoked. I thought we'd all agreed we'd be a republic once the Queen has gone?


*I can never see that happening. Like them or loath them, the world loves our royal family.*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> No I won't be watching but I am staggered by the depth of feeling the question has provoked. I thought we'd all agreed we'd be a republic once the Queen has gone?


Who's we?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I can never see that happening. Like them or loath them, the world loves our royal family.*


Do they??


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Jonescat said:


> thought we'd all agreed we'd be a republic once the Queen has gone?


Really?
I don't remember anyone asking me for my opinion on that


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Who's we?





picaresque said:


> Do they??


Social media streams usually only tell you what you want to hear. That's why opinion are usually so polarized


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Social media streams usually only tell you what you want to hear. That's why opinion are usually so polarized


Yeah it is a bit of an echo chamber but regardless I'm seriously doubting the veracity of the claim that the world loves the British royal family. They're irrelevant to most, surely; in many countries they're an unpleasant reminder of the crimes of Empire and most of the US are understandably on Team H&M because she's one of theirs and also they can't help noticing how Prince Andrew is hiding behind his mummy while those two are being maligned for being a bit crass and annoying. I'm saying that as someone who is quite fed up of them too.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Do they??


I read that Harry's photo was in some US publication and a lot of Americans didn't even recognise him and thought he was a country and western singer! (Probably the beard.) I think many like what goes with the royal family, the pomp and the tradition like changing the guard, trooping the colour, the raven guardians in the Tower of London etc, but what they actually think of them personally - who knows?


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I'm annoyed that Unforgotten has been shoved off screen for this selfish pair


Ah that's disappointing, I was looking forward to watching it - do we have to wait until the following week to see Unforgotten?


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Rottsmum said:


> Nope, no interest in watching Ginge & Whinge AKA Mr & Mrs Markle lament how awful their life is from the grounds of their £11 million mansion in Montecito whilst people all over the world are struggling to survive due to this pandemic. Narcissistic pair of whiners!


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Rottsmum said:


> Nope, no interest in watching Ginge & Whinge AKA Mr & Mrs Markle lament how awful their life is from the grounds of their £11 million mansion in Montecito whilst people all over the world are struggling to survive due to this pandemic. Narcissistic pair of whiners!


'Ginger and Whinge' - I love that lol.
My sentiments about them are the same.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I couldnt be less interested in them. Ive never understood the fascination with the lifestyles of the rich and shameless...or the royal family either!


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Calvine said:


> I definitely do recall something to that effect: some pleb/peasant/lower being was taking a photo of ?? I dunno what . . . and it was assumed that it was of her, and her minder had words and said no photos might be taken.


Plus a female ex journalist was taking a pic of one of the tennis players and was asked to delete her photos by MM bodyguard.


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

I personality wouldn't give them the time of day and it would serve them right if the ratings for the interview were low. I just wish they would stop complaining. How Harry can compare MM situation to his mothers, beggars belief! MM is better off in every respect since her ' suits' days and she married a prince. She really needs to get overherself.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Annealise said:


> Ah that's disappointing, I was looking forward to watching it - do we have to wait until the following week to see Unforgotten?


It's going to be on Tuesday evening instead.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Eh? who? Sorry this sounds like manipulation or distraction to hide the bigger problem of what do with Andrew.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Sorry this sounds like manipulation or distraction to hide the bigger problem of what do with Andrew


He's just going to be allowed to fade into the background, in the hope we all forget about him 
It's already been said he won't be at the trooping of the colour, let alone standing next to HRH, on the balcony 
He will become on of those lesser royals, that sit in their tax payer funded houses, or, old boys clubs, and, are only wheeled out for funerals and, rarely, weddings
Where we will all exclaim 
'well I didn't know s/he was still alive'


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I did briefly go on Twitter earlier just to catch up with a couple of people that I follow.

Harry & Meghan, William, Suits, The Royals were in SEVEN of the treading topics!!

There was also a lot of race rows going on & the American v British row.
It’s really quite shocking how a lot of people think & talk on social media.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

No! Its two hours long !

@ebonycat It seems race is dividing the British and Americans. Most Americans insist it is due to race as she is black . They ignore the fact she is mixed race. I wonder how Meghan feels about half her heritage ignored. How does she see herself.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> True: I think this is why the Queen virtually had to be dragged back to London after Diana's death - she seemed to think it was OK to stay in Balmoral when even total strangers were laying flowers and paying their respects.


She did this to stay with Harry and William and help them with their grief, In the end they all came back.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> Going off topic but there's a very good series on TV about the Windsors which is well worth seeing.


Its so funny :Hilarious especially princess Anne!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> No I won't be watching but I am staggered by the depth of feeling the question has provoked. I thought we'd all agreed we'd be a republic once the Queen has gone?


 Did you do a poll ? I must have missed it .  Would love to live long enough to see William king. I wish we could skip Charles.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Eh? who? Sorry this sounds like manipulation or distraction to hide the bigger problem of what do with Andrew.


You mean they are in on it and causing a storm to protect Andrew??...............now that is a conspiracy theory 



kimthecat said:


> Most Americans insist it is due to race as she is black . They ignore the fact she is mixed race. I wonder how Meghan feels about half her heritage ignored. How does she see herself.


She's black of course...........she can get more publicity, notoriety, money, sympathy


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I read she wrote white not mixed race or bi racial on her acting CV. 
But I think the race issue is more her PR people putting that out as the cause of any issues to make her appear a victim and gain sympathy. For the US public who they are trying to attract it will be poor Meghan.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> You mean they are in on it and causing a storm to protect Andrew??...............now that is a conspiracy theory


and according to Twitter , Prince Philip isnt really ill not in hospital . its plot to get sympathy and The Press are being horrible to Meghan so she will have a miscarriage. 

There are faults on both sides I think , I feel for the Kates and meghans young children growing up with all this .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Annealise said:


> How Harry can compare MM situation to his mothers,


When they were aboard the BAME bandwagon (they probably still are), he actually said ''Try walking a mile in Meghan's shoes'' (if you can stagger along in the 5'' Christian Louboutin shoes with the £900 price tag). I rather think also she thinks she is the new Diana, so persecuted that she has to do a tell-all.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> You mean they are in on it and causing a storm to protect Andrew??...............now that is a conspiracy theory
> 
> She's black of course...........she can get more publicity, notoriety, money, sympathy


nope, I think the press are paying too much attention in the wrong area.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Prince Philip isnt really ill not in hospital


He's been locked away somewhere where the Queen can't hear the language he's using about H and M; bet it's colourful.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The more I've seen of the clips from the interview it has really annoyed me, Megan sitting their trying to look upset knowing the Royal Family will not publicly say anything, Harry should be a shamed of himself knowing what it will do to his Grandparents.

The only reason they are doing it is for sympathy vote in the States and the MONEY.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Most Americans insist it is due to race as she is black


But back in the days before and just after the marriage, the papers could not get enough of her (and him). They thought she was the best thing to happen to the royal family in years. Now, as far as I can see, _she has not changed colour_, but she has just not coped with being a member of the RF which is hugely different from the life she was expecting or used to. The papers were not kind for a long time to the Duchess of Cambridge (or Camilla for that matter), neither of whom are black, but they just got on with it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> The papers were not kind for a long time to the Duchess of Cambridge (or Camilla for that matter), neither of whom are black, but they just got on with it.


They are just behaving like spoilt brats, just because life wasn't what they thought it would be.

Now they have give the press open season on them, without the protection they would have had as working Royals.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> They are just behaving like spoilt brats, just because life wasn't what they thought it would be.


It's unbelievable that they really thought their lives were so tough when you think how many people live in this country - footballers having to organise meals for children, some of whom would otherwise be under-nourished, people trying to survive when someone has made a cock-up of their universal credit, she supposedly championing the poor and then seeming strangely at odds with this posing in an £8000 Armani dress. I seriously think she is a narcissist, and clearly they are both hypocrites. Harry, when he was younger, came over as being really down to earth and normal, but now it seems he is away with the fairies.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

MollySmith said:


> Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Prince Andrew Eh? who? Sorry this sounds like manipulation or distraction to hide the bigger problem of what do with Andrew.


I don't even know if it's a distraction. It's just a big ol' double standard of some sort. 
So Meghan is an entitled bitch who's mean to staff - I don't know that to be true, but it seems to be the main complaint unless I'm missing something. That's seen as a problem and by golly let's investigate the bullying claims and address it. (Which is the right thing to do, I'm not disputing that.)

Meanwhile Prince Andrew is pretty clearly a pedophile and sexual predator. Eh... no biggie. Let that one slide.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I don't even know if it's a distraction. It's just a big ol' double standard of some sort.
> So Meghan is an entitled bitch who's mean to staff - I don't know that to be true, but it seems to be the main complaint unless I'm missing something. That's seen as a problem and by golly let's investigate the bullying claims and address it. (Which is the right thing to do, I'm not disputing that.)
> 
> Meanwhile Prince Andrew is pretty clearly a pedophile and sexual predator. Eh... no biggie. Let that one slide.


I take a lot of it with a large pinch of salt!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I don't even know if it's a distraction. It's just a big ol' double standard of some sort.
> So Meghan is an entitled bitch who's mean to staff - I don't know that to be true, but it seems to be the main complaint unless I'm missing something. That's seen as a problem and by golly let's investigate the bullying claims and address it. (Which is the right thing to do, I'm not disputing that.)
> 
> Meanwhile Prince Andrew is pretty clearly a pedophile and sexual predator. Eh... no biggie. Let that one slide.


Yes indeed. I see your point. There was a lot of press and public condemnation of Prince Andrew especially after the interview he gave a couple of years ago. he has been lying low and not drawing attention to himself and AFAIK nothing is happening legally so nothing new or newsworthy to report . He was told to step down from public duties and stripped of the salary he receives . It seems he wont go to the US but perhaps he could be interviewed by US officials over here . I dont know how that works,

Harry and Meghan are drawing attention the themselves by giving interviews and are therefore more newsworthy. 
I think there are truths and untruths on both sides. Certainly misinformation on both sides from the public. I was over the moon when they married and sad they have left. It's their choice but I dont like the way they announced they weren't coming back without letting his family know before the press. In a way I admire Meghan , she knows what she wants and she got it , money and fame . She's not the fragile flower she makes out to be.

Just because Andrew is much worse than H &M doesnt mean to say we cant criticise them.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Yes indeed. I see your point. There was a lot of press and public condemnation of Prince Andrew especially after the interview he gave a couple of years ago. he has been lying low and not drawing attention to himself and AFAIK nothing is happening legally so nothing new or newsworthy to report . He was told to step down from public duties and stripped of the salary he receives . It seems he wont go to the US but perhaps he could be interviewed by US officials over here . I dont know how that works,
> 
> Harry and Meghan are drawing attention the themselves by giving interviews and are therefore more newsworthy.
> I think there are truths and untruths on both sides. Certainly misinformation on both sides from the public. I was over the moon when they married and sad they have left. It's their choice but I dont like the way they announced they weren't coming back without letting his family know before the press. In a way I admire Meghan , she knows what she wants and she got it , money and fame . She's not the fragile flower she makes out to be.
> ...


That's right: just because there's somebody worse doesn't necessarily make you an innocent, persecuted victim. Just because Fred West killed ?? 12 ?? people doesn't make Andrew's behaviour suddenly acceptable tho' I suppose it's some consolation not to be the worst of a bad lot! And Andrew was pretty much given the elbow by the RF as far as I recall. Not sure if he still has a place on the balcony . . . or if H and M will have after the Oprah debacle.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> Just because Andrew is much worse than H &M doesnt mean to say we cant criticise them.


Oh no, of course not. 
But it seems like Meghan receives more criticism for basically being a bitch (not saying she is, just saying that's what the main criticism seems to be).
Meanwhile Andrew's behavior is criminal and predatory. It seems to me like that warrants more attention that it has received.

I compare the two because of the comments like what this is doing to the poor queen. If I were the queen, I would be far more horrified by my son predating on children than my daughter in law not living up to royal expectations.

I do wonder too if Meghan is misunderstood or comes across some way she doesn't intend. She comes from a dysfunctional family herself. Her father is clearly a horrible person and that has to be hard to grow up with and then be in the public eye with. I wonder if a lot of her seemingly 'bitchy' behavior is just her maladjustment because of how she has had to cope? Not excusing any bad behavior, just putting a human side to it.

Or maybe I just find it easier to default to kindness when it comes to a flawed but human person vs. a sexual predator.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Oh no, of course not.
> But it seems like Meghan receives more criticism for basically being a bitch (not saying she is, just saying that's what the main criticism seems to be).
> Meanwhile Andrew's behavior is criminal and predatory. It seems to me like that warrants more attention that it has received.
> 
> ...


Whether or not Meghan is bitchy or whatever doesn't bother me or most people I don't think. The issue with M and H is the way they have treated the Queen over their departure - not telling her and being rude, and their need for privacy and getting away from the British press which I can quite understand, only to use the media to air their gripes and whinges about how awful it all was when they lived a life of privilege with foreign travel thrown in. They are just going on and on about it being so horrible and unbearable, perhaps a few months of being stuck in a flat in a tower block with two screaming kids might bring them back down to earth.
Generally I wish them well and hope they find a life for themselves in the US, but why do they have to air their grievances whether real or imagined, so publically. It's so unnecessary and to my mind, stupid. 
The press has been unmerciful towards Prince Andrew and their opinion is shared by much of the British public. Andrew has been pretty much stripped of all his titles (not Prince or duke) and is rarely seen in public, it's almost as if he no longer exists. I doubt the American courts will leave him be though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> I would be far more horrified by my son predating on children than my daughter in law not living up to royal expectations.


And how do you know what the Queen thinks of either?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> I doubt the American courts will leave him be though.


Neither should they. He should answer for his actions


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Neither should they. He should answer for his actions


Quite


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

rona said:


> And how do you know what the Queen thinks of either?


Well, I don't. 
Did I say I did?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Look, the Queen's at Windsor. Shall I pop over and ask her ? :Hilarious


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I have no issue with Megan and Harry bowing out of Royal life and even distancing themselves from the family.

However, having done that, why do they have to embark upon a mission to trash the Royal Family publicly and accuse them of all manner of transgressions?

That, to me, is bang out of order.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m still gutted for Queenie. 

Her favourite child is accused of being a paedophile and her grandson (is he really? That’s a whole other debate!) is being a total nob.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

No escaping this on the news. They're talking about how the relationship can be fixed between the RF and H&H . I'd be surprised if it could be.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It's the victim mentality, the hard-done-by, when they have so much more than other people. If they don't know that they must be thick; and I don't believe she is, though I have my doubts about Harry. Poor little me sitting here in my $14 million home and I really worked so hard to make it work with the RF - you can take it from me, writing messages on those goddamn bananas was exhausting.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

From what I've seen so far proves what a good actress she is.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You just can't escape this bile can you?

It always seems to be someone else that's at fault, never her


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

A substantial body of research has documented that *grandiose narcissists* are characterized by high self-esteem, a sense of personal superiority and entitlement, overconfidence, a willingness to exploit others for self-gain, and hostility and aggression when challenged.

Does this look familiar? ^^^


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

There appears to be a lot of confusion over who made who cry over the bridesmaid dresses. Maybe they just disagreed and both cried. I remember there being a lot of reports in the papers about Kates background when her and William got engaged. Stories of her mother being an air stewardess and her grandfather being a miner. But That family kept quiet and just got on with it. Kate never put a foot wrong where as Meghan seems to run complaining to her media friends.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Stolen shamelessly from another forum -

Such sad news about Meghan's car accident next month.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

She was just a small time spoilt TV star full of her own importance, Harry was affected by the death of Diana and need to be loved and she has exploited that, he has been easily lead by her self centred attitude. 


The name Judas comes to mind, I hope they enjoy their 30 pieces of silver.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Calvine said:


> It's the victim mentality, the hard-done-by, when they have so much more than other people. If they don't know that they must be thick; and I don't believe she is, though I have my doubts about Harry. Poor little me sitting here in my $14 million home and I really worked so hard to make it work with the RF - you can take it from me, *writing messages on those goddamn bananas was exhausting*.


Hahaha, that made me laugh so much! I have just heard on the news that they were bleating on about how hard their life was (during the interview).

OMG how can these people honestly say this out loud & expect sympathy. I understand that their lives are not perfect & regardless of what I think of MM her father selling stories were a huge invasion of privacy & must have been devastating to have such a breach of trust. But seriously they are just whining, overly privileged. attention seeking @rseholes who need to get a grip of themselves.

And am still fuming that The Unforgotten isn't on tonight because of these media wh*res


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Harry said they need the money, that's why they did a deal with Netflex...

Just found this....

According to this 2020 report by The Street, *Prince Harry* was *worth* $40 million at the time and his wife, Meghan, was *worth* around $5 million as a successful Hollywood actor. Plus, *Harry* had his late mother's inheritance which was left to him and his brother, William, by Diana after her death in 1997.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Harry said they need the money, that's why they did a deal with Netflex...
> 
> Just found this....
> 
> According to this 2020 report by The Street, *Prince Harry* was *worth* $40 million at the time and his wife, Meghan, was *worth* around $5 million as a successful Hollywood actor. Plus, *Harry* had his late mother's inheritance which was left to him and his brother, William, by Diana after her death in 1997.


I understand they need to make their own money as they have chosen to step back from their Royal duties but for a couple who seemed to be blaming the media for their 'miserable' lives it seems odd that they have chosen this path for their 'careers'. Surely they can do many other roles that don't involve having such high profiles .... but then they wouldn't have the attention that they so obviously crave


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ppppfffttttt. I’m really not watching it now I’ve seen some of the “headlines” it’s produced. Good grief. Yes, I’m sure being in the spotlight isn’t always fun - but I bet it’s a lot more fun than living on minimum wage and paying for your electricity on a key card. 

Double pppfffttttt.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> regardless of what I think of MM her father selling stories


But, according to today's reports about the interview (if they are to be believed) Oprah W did not even ask Meghan about her father (whom Harry, I believe, has never met - even before Meghan's father's unbefitting behaviour, they never met); which rather suggests that the whole interview was simply an opportunity for Meghan to say how her life was made so unbearable by the royals (poor me, thank you for asking). Meghan also has a rather vocal half-sister who has spouted quite a bit of bile about Meghan; not sure if OW mentioned her as one of the reasons for her feeling so persecuted by ''toxic'' articles about her; probably not.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Double pppfffttttt.


Still trying to decide what to spend your extra quid on?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha @Calvine - nothing that they are featured in, that's for sure!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @Calvine - nothing that they are featured in, that's for sure!


Now look here! You have a cat that can play the piano; he would make you a fortune if you took him busking:Cat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Why didn’t I think of that? Oh Oscar, you could earn your keep


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ppppfffttttt. I'm really not watching it now I've seen some of the "headlines" it's produced. Good grief. Yes, I'm sure being in the spotlight isn't always fun - but I bet it's a lot more fun than living on minimum wage and paying for your electricity on a key card.
> 
> Double pppfffttttt.


*Headlines?  I would rather listen to what they have to say. As for minimum wage ect. how or why would you bring that into this?  People can't help what family they are born on to. From what i have observed so far, these are 2 people speaking their minds.*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just because they are bemoaning their life of privilege and saying they have no money so had to do a deal with Netflix - that’s all. Appreciate the lovely life you have as a result of the random act of being born into the royal family - I’m sure it’s not perfect, as very few lives are - but it’s most likely more pleasant than many people’s lives (as is my life - but I appreciate it). 

That was all.


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

No I won't be watching
What H and M have done is a absolute disgrace always being the victim the thing is she always wants to be the centre of attention, Don't forget she is a actress and well played but I do not think for a minute there was any racism the thing with Meghan is she did not always get her own way I think she was very jealous of her brother and sister in law.
Just look at her life her strained relationship with her father her ex husband said she was not a nice person and only her mother came to the wedding a bit strange.
Harry you are being taken for a ride once she gets what she wants you will be surplus to requirements its a shame you had to put 2 OAPs through so much stress especially as one of them is sick in hospital you are a disgrace to your family and your country.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

daveos said:


> No I won't be watching
> What H and M have done is a absolute disgrace always being the victim the thing is she always wants to be the centre of attention, Don't forget she is a actress and well played but I do not think for a minute there was any racism the thing with Meghan is she did not always get her own way I think she was very jealous of her brother and sister in law.
> Just look at her life her strained relationship with her father her ex husband said she was not a nice person and only her mother came to the wedding a bit strange.
> Harry you are being taken for a ride once she gets what she wants you will be surplus to requirements its a shame you had to put 2 OAPs through so much stress especially as one of them is sick in hospital you are a disgrace to your family and your country.


 Walk a mile in their shoes comes to mind.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Ok I don’t have a tv (haven’t had one in over five years, as I got sick of all the rubbish, reality tv, repeats etc), I’m on Twitter as I follow different people & like to know what’s going on in the world, reading the news etc. I also listen to the radio during the day.
After about an hour first thing this morning I had to turn it off otherwise I think I would have thrown something at it.

My gosh!!

Apparently Meghan couldn’t understand why SHE would have to curtsy to the Queen 

Errr Meghan maybe, just maybe because she’s the QUEEN....... & also maybe because EVERYONE does when they meet the Queen.

And if she had cared to look at the royal family traditions & past traditions it’s been done for years!!

Sorry for the caps, this made me kinda mad & made me think maybe she thinks she is above curtsying to the Queen.....

Did Harry not explain this to her before she met the Queen?

I’m fed up with it all.
Fed up that they are airing all this out for the world to hear.

And they left the royal family because they wanted a private life!!

Yep I can understand that having the world media following your every move may get a little annoying.
Yes the royal family might not have been easy to live with..... excuse me??? What family IS easy to live with??
Who hasn’t been put through hell with their family??
Guess what? It happens, family’s aren’t nice, if you’re in a good family then sorry but you’re bloody lucky.

But did she honestly think marrying into the royal family who’s service is to all the country’s of the commonwealth would not get media attention.
And yes she would have sets of rules that she would have to follow.
Didn’t Harry mention that either??

The other bit I heard on the radio was that Meghan said that she worked very hard for the royal family.
Turning up to different events, cutting a few ribbons.
Oh being given & dressed in the most expensive designer outfits, boarding private planes, dining at the most expensive restaurants, never having to pay for another bill, the cost of your living, your house, rent etc etc.....
Does she have any idea what it’s like for the rest of us?
How about what it’s been like to work for the NHS this last year for example?

I’m not just being bi^chy, believe me I’m not.
Yes being a member of the royal family must be hard, it must make you feel like you’re going crazy at times but..... it’s what being a member of the royal family is like.

I just really don’t believe that Meghan wasn’t sat down & all this was discussed with her.

I’m not making excuses for them (The royals), if there was in fact racist talk towards her & their child than that couldn’t have been nice, nor should it have been allowed or excepted.

I just don’t know.
The major question though is if it was so bad, if the real reason they left the family & the uk was because they wanted a more private life, for them & their son.
They why get interviewed on a tv chat show, that will be shown around the whole world.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

*The Daily Mash*

*'Impossible to know' which senior Royal was worried about how dark baby would be*
8th March 2021








*PALACE experts have confirmed there is 'no way of knowing' which senior member of the Royal family was openly concerned about how dark Archie's skin would be. *

The sensational claim, made by Meghan Markle in her Oprah interview, has the public guessing which Royal could possibly have said something spontaneously and bluntly racist.

Former equerry Julian Cook said: "We're looking for a senior Royal who has a history of making insensitive remarks. Someone older, perhaps, whose attitudes are not quite in step with modern times.

"It would have to be someone with a habit of saying what's on their mind, no matter how shocking to others. It could well be someone so senior in the family that no-one's ever dared tell them they're being offensive.

"Anyone who would present Meghan with a Farrow & Ball paint chart and bark 'Go on, pick the little bugger out' would be completely out of touch, unashamed of it and confident he would never, ever face consequences.

"But I'm as baffled as you are as to his true identity. We may never know."

A Buckingham Palace spokesman refused to answer speculation on who the mystery Royal could be, and added that it was disrespectful as he was currently hospitalised after a heart operation.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> *The Daily Mash*
> 
> *'Impossible to know' which senior Royal was worried about how dark baby would be*
> 8th March 2021
> ...


Prince Philip has been making insensitive remarks ever since he & the Queen got married.

Is it right? No
Is it nice? Again no
Should it be allowed? I guess again no.
But I guess none of their advisors have said anything to him before & they just let him get away with it.
He's of a completely different generation.

Even the Queen has in the past just ignored his remarks & just carried on smiling.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL I mean c'mon....as soon as we heard that somebody made a racism we all went *cough* Phillip *cough*:Hilarious

Honestly Id still rather have Phil dropping clangers left and right then the ginger winger and missus. I read that he said he felt 'trapped' in the Royal Family. There are people trapped in minimal wage jobs living on food banks, people trapped in terminal disease diagnosis with no hope but sure...lets all feel sorry for Harry. boo hoo, poor baby...


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

catz4m8z said:


> LOL I mean c'mon....as soon as we heard that somebody made a racism we all went *cough* Phillip *cough*:Hilarious
> 
> Honestly Id still rather have Phil dropping clangers left and right then the ginger winger and missus. I read that he said he felt 'trapped' in the Royal Family. There are people trapped in minimal wage jobs living on food banks, people trapped in terminal disease diagnosis with no hope but sure...lets all feel sorry for Harry. boo hoo, poor baby...


^^^^THIS^^^^

We ALL knew it was Prince Philip, it's what he does & always has done.
I do not believe he means anything 'nasty' about it.
I just think he says things before he thinks of the implications of how 'some' people may take what he says.

As I've already said he was born & raised in a completely different era.

We all know someone in our life that ALWAYS puts their foot in it, but 'most' of the time they don't mean anything by it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ebonycat said:


> ^^^^THIS^^^^
> 
> We ALL knew it was Prince Philip, it's what he does & always has done.
> I do not believe he means anything 'nasty' about it.
> ...


Nope. OW has confirmed today that they said it was not the Queen or Prince Phillip.

Apparently.

If only they would say who it was to prevent all the speculation and people just assuming it was Phillip.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> Nope. OW has confirmed today that they said it was not the Queen or Prince Phillip.
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> If only they would say who it was to prevent all the speculation and people just assuming it was Phillip.


So if Harry & Meghan weren't ever going to mention the name of who said it why then mention it at all?

Maybe to get people talking & hating on ALL the royal family??

To keep people talking & thinking about them both all of the time?
So that they are in the media more & then that way if/when they start their new careers they won't have been forgotten about??


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ebonycat said:


> So if Harry & Meghan weren't ever going to mention the name of who said it why then mention it at all?
> 
> Maybe to get people talking & *hating on ALL the royal family*??
> 
> ...


Probably this. I don't think MM is very nice and it seems to be rubbing off on Harry. He'll regret it when the marriage comes crashing down.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> Probably this. I don't think MM is very nice and it seems to be rubbing off on Harry. He'll regret it when the marriage comes crashing down.


As everyone in the media says 'Everything has a price'.
They've sold out to the highest bidder.

I agree with you. I don't think she's very nice at all & whatever anyone thinks/says of the British royal family this will not help keep their popularity amongst the people.
Especially including everything that's going on with Prince Andrew.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Did anyone pick up on the fact that apparently everything changed with the royal family when they realised she could do her role well... The media mocked her for those bananas. Being not phased about say the press, I don't know should they be surprised. I don't even think they are that dumb.

Nice touch to announce sex of the baby.. So you know those 'gifts' they can probably except now will be lots of frills, and princess style. Not that I am cynical but you know, money is tight apparently


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

This is set to run and run . Im sick to death of it already.  Im sure there's faults on both side . Sometimes the truth gets twisted and many people abroad dont understand how the Monarchy works.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> Walk a mile in their shoes comes to mind.


If you can afford the price tag and the 5'' heels!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Surprising that she is trashing the royal family when not that long ago (it seems) Haz came out with something to the effect that: ''They are the family that Meghan never had'', referring to the royals. Not sure if that was it word for word, but that was what was implied. I imagine her father whom she lived with and put her through college was a bit pissed at that one.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I wonder if Meghan thought she would be made a princess and could lord it around Hollywood.

There seems to have been a lot of things that M appears not to have understood about being a royal, surely H should have told her all this, it almost sounds as if he never said a word about protocol etc. I’ve heard, and I’ve no idea if it’s true, that she didn’t understand why Harry wasn’t next in line for the throne after William, she couldn’t understand why Williams children took priority over Harry.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh and the person who mentioned skin colour I would say would be Charles. He was disgusted that Harry was ginger when he was born. That has been quoted many times from one of those Diana books. 

Am sure Archie looked ginger when born, so Charles wouldn't be happy about that either.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ebonycat said:


> ^^^^THIS^^^^
> 
> We ALL knew it was Prince Philip, it's what he does & always has done.
> I do not believe he means anything 'nasty' about it.
> ...


I for one DON'T know .... it could have been the butler. Yes he has been known to make outrageous comments, but it doesn't mean he made this one!

I can think of another member of the Royal family who could just as well have made the comment.

In case you hadn't noticed The Daily Mash is a satirical website and not intended to be taken seriously.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Breaking protocol again by telling us what sex the baby is. Seems like they're sticking two fingers up at the palace now. I think this will run on and on, at least it's been a bit of light relief from the news on covid.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

After seeing the clips shown on TV this morning, I won't be watching tonight's show.

Meghan appeared to be overacting and the whole thing looked like like it was well rehearsed.

Oprah should have asked a few more questions:
What caused Meghan to fall out with her own family and is she hoping for a reconciliation?

Why was none of this mentioned in the "tell all " book from last year.

Why didn't Harry warn her what was expected, like bowing in front of the Queen. With his concerns about mental health issues, you think it would have been one of his top priorities.

Why did Harry expect the Royal Family to fund him once he moved to America to start his own life. Not many people in their late 30s expect handouts from their parents.

There's a few more but I don't really care. I just wish they'd moved to America years ago, had a quiet wedding and saved the UK taxpayer loads of money


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Apparently they got married in secret 3 days BEFORE the wedding (that was the other clip I heard on the radio this morning, before I’d had had enough of it all & turned it off).

So really they didn’t need the whole huge expensive wedding.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You know what. After a day trying to find a nursing home for my friend to die in. This all seems rather pathetic, attention seeking and not of any importance at all


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> Apparently they got married in secret 3 days BEFORE the wedding (that was the other clip I heard on the radio this morning, before I'd had had enough of it all & turned it off).
> 
> So really they didn't need the whole huge expensive wedding.


I read that too but it wasn't official because by law you need 2 witness, and there was just them 2 and the Bishop or whoever it was. It was so they could say special written vows to each other.

Am sure Meghan liked her princess wedding she got. Far better than her first one!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> I read that too but it wasn't official because by law you need 2 witness, and there was just them 2 and the Bishop or whoever it was. It was so they could say special written vows to each other.
> 
> Am sure Meghan liked her princess wedding she got. Far better than her first one!


That makes more sense. I think they said that it was in the back garden or something which puzzled me as their garden wasn't a legal place to hold weddings.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Currently watching the bbc news and it has just clarified about the 'wedding' three days beforehand being an exchange of personal vows and not a wedding at all (as you said @lullabydream)
Also the question of why Archie is not a Prince is because only the the sovereigns children and the children of the heir can be titled Prince and princess, this was decreed in 1917 and not a recent ruling as hinted by M in the interview in order to deprive Archie of a title. Once Charles is King then all his grandchildren will be princes and princesses, so Archie and his sister to be will become titled. Surely Harry knows this and would have explained it to Meghan, or is he really nice but dim.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Once Charles is King then all his grandchildren will be princes and princesses, so Archie and his sister to be will become titled.


I have said for a while, long before this, that it wouldn't surprise me if Charles bypassed the role and William would become king. I wonder if being able to deprive Archie and the new baby of a title would swing the decision.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> I have said for a while, long before this, that it wouldn't surprise me if Charles bypassed the role and William would become king. I wonder if being able to deprive Archie and the new baby of a title would swing the decision.


After Charles waiting all this time to be heir, I do wonder if he would give up his right to be honest.

I think most people want Charles to, after Diana and people not liking Camilla but I am not sure to be honest


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I have said for a while, long before this, that it wouldn't surprise me if Charles bypassed the role and William would become king. I wonder if being able to deprive Archie and the new baby of a title would swing the decision.


Interesting. We will have to wait and see I guess


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I just think the pair of them have a dammed check to insult the Royal Family and us by this shambolic interview. MM certainly deserves an Oscar for her performance.
They have not done themselves any favours at all and yes, as someone said earlier in this thread, why was she not questioned about her relationships with her family. She comes over as a serial moaner who will never be satisfied however hard anyone tries.

I can see Harry growing bigger testicles in a couple of years, waking up to smell the coffee, ending the marriage and coming back to Britain.
Shame really as he was a good soldier having done a couple of Afgan tours as well as starting Invicta games amongst other things but MM has got inside his head as he wanted a "mother figure" I believe.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I heard on TV last night that only children of the hair to the throne can be have the title Prince or Princess so Harry childrens can't have then title.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I heard on TV last night that only children of the hair to the throne can be have the title Prince or Princess so Harry childrens can't have then title.


Apparently the monarch's grandchildren can have the title too - hence Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JoanneF said:


> Apparently the monarch's grandchildren can have the title too - hence Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie.


Andrew as the Queens favorite son he asked and she gave in. Prince Edwards children are *Lady Louise Windsor, James, Viscount*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Posted twice


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I think its the other way round @Happy Paws2 .

The grandchildren are entitled to be titled Prince or Princess, but some have chosen not to use the titles.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/roya...yal-family-titles-zara-tindall-peter-phillips


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

margy said:


> a bit of light relief from the news on covid.


That is one positive (in my mind I'm thinking of ''Life of Brian'' when they sing ''Always look on the bright side of life'')


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Haven’t had a chance to watch the whole thing yet but the clips I’ve seen so far I bet have made those in Buckingham Palace squirm!

Certainly has the potential to be more destructive to the Royal Family than Diana’s “three in this relationship” interview, which certainly caused issues for them.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Just read that The Duchess of Woke's father is doing an ''exclusive'' on tomorrow's Good Morning Britain. Not sure how true this is, but if it is, remember you heard it here first - possibly.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ebonycat said:


> They've sold out to the highest bidder.


If you mean the Oprah interview, I have read several times in different places that ''they are not being paid'' for it. Whether this means they are not profiting from it in any other way is anyone's guess.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> That is one positive (In my mind I'm thinking of ''Life of Brian'' when they sing ''Always look on the bright side of life'')


 Harry should have this on a t shirt.:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think Princess Anne's or Prince Andrew's children get security paid for by the state.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

She's playing her part well, when do they award the Oscars.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Quote of the week from Harry, in response to a question from Oprah, asking why he seemed happy with his life in the Royal Family previously ...........

"I was happy, but I was trapped. Until I met Meghan, I didn't know I was trapped".


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Rafa said:


> Quote of the week from Harry, in response to a question from Oprah, asking why he seemed happy with his life in the Royal Family previously ...........
> 
> "I was happy, but I was trapped. Until I met Meghan, I didn't know I was trapped".


:HilariousHe really is nice, but dim


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Siskin said:


> :HilariousHe really is nice, but dim


Dim and trapped.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rafa said:


> "I was happy, but I was trapped. Until I met Meghan, I didn't know I was trapped".


He's not the brightest, is he?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> :HilariousHe really is nice, but dim


Blinded by love and having found someone to fill the gap left by his mother
She's not daft, she is an 'actor' after all
And
Now she's got two children to hold over him
She's got him trapped forever
Even if he wanted to leave, she will forever bring up the hurt and turmoil his parents divorce caused to William and him,and, does he want to put _his_ children through that
Remember the royals grow up in a protected bubble, never having to deal with real life machinations, that us plebs have to, just to survive, from birth


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope their marriage does work out for the sake for their children .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope his happy now, turning this into a press frenzy against the Royal Family and that smile of hers, I'd like to wipe it off her smug face.

I hope this doesn't affect Prince Philip's health, Harry may have to live with the consequences if any thing happens in then next few weeks.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I’ve debated a bit about putting a reply in here, but decided I should… I’m well prepared to not be met with lots of positivity...

Some of the reaction in the media and the comments on this thread make me uncomfortable.

Here we have someone who is calling out racism against her and her family and the reaction is that:

what a good actress she is
how woke she is
how smug she is
how trapped/stupid harry is
how privileged they both are
how could they do this to their grandparents

and not: that is not OK. 

I don’t think someones wealth or privilege ever make racism OK. I don’t think because someone is famous it makes racism OK. That this is happening within an institution that is, in some cases, the face of the UK isn’t OK. 

That the racist attitudes they have had to deal with in the media and from their own family contributed towards mental health issues is also not OK. And again - being wealthy, powerful and privileged still doesn’t make it OK.

Regardless of how I feel about Harry and Meghan, whether they should be doing interviews, leaving the UK, whether they are privileged and should stop complaining - racism is not OK. 

As I said, the narrative coming out of this interview makes me uncomfortable - the conversation should be about the racism. Why aren’t we more shocked about that? 

Anyway, that's just my 2p's worth...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just found this..............Why Archie isn't a Prince yet!

*What does royal protocol say?*
The rules about who gets to be a prince and also be referred to as his royal highness (HRH) come from a letter patent issued by King George V in November 1917.

Letters patent are legal instruments which may take the form of an open letter from the monarch. They may be used for royal declarations or the granting of titles such as peerages.

In the 1917 letter, George V declared that the great-grandchildren of the monarch would no longer be princes or princesses, except for the eldest son of the eldest son of the Prince of Wales.

In our current situation, that means that Prince George automatically became a prince, but not Archie, even though they are both great-grandsons of the Queen.

Under this protocol, Prince George's siblings - Charlotte and Louis - would not have received the title either.

But in December 2012, the Queen also issued a letter patent which said that all of Prince William's children would be entitled to be princes or princesses and get the HRH title.

*What about Archie's title?*
According to the 1917 letter, Archie is entitled to become a prince - but not yet.

The Duke and Duchess of Sussex's children would have to wait until Prince Charles became king, at which point they would be the grandchildren of the monarch and hence entitled to be princes or princesses.


The Royal Family tree and line of succession
Who's in the UK Royal Family and how does it work?
That is why Prince Andrew's daughters - Beatrice and Eugenie - were princesses from birth, but why Eugenie's baby son, August, is not a prince.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I always thought I wouldn't watch, said so earlier in this thread, but I choose to do so and all that's come out of it for me is, we will probably never know the complete truth, there is probably truth and lies on both sides, but I agree with @Psygon, racism is not OK, neither is the fact that M said at one point she wanted to end her life and didn't get the support she needed, that's not OK.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Racism is not ok, but no-one even knows if what she is saying is true. They won't name names so there can be no investigation into the claims, and the RF are famous for not rebutting anything so it's almost like they could say what they like in general and they know there would be no argument. So unless there are specifics, this is going to be unproven allegations forever.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> I always thought I wouldn't watch, said so earlier in this thread, but I choose to do so and all that's come out of it for me is, we will probably never know the complete truth, there is probably truth and lies on both sides, but I agree with @Psygon, racism is not OK, neither is the fact that M said at one point she wanted to end her life and didn't get the support she needed, that's not OK.


Same here. I was on the fence, should I? Shouldn't I? I agreed and liked a lot of the comments, based on the ads and the hypocrisy. They wanted to escape the media, and go and give Oprah Winfrey an exclusive.

In the end I recorded it and watched it this morning.

And I'm glad I did.

I found myself nodding in agreement with Meghan as she discussed how tough it is to admit that you need help for mental health issues. How hard it is to feel suicidal and admit it and the feeling that "if I didn't say it, I'd do it." Yeah, been there.

There's hypocrisy on both sides. Yes, H&M are, IMO, hypocritical to say they needed to get away from the media, only to go to Oprah and have the interview broadcast around the world, (plus Netflix etc) but then the media were hypocritical too. Kate eats avocado, and she's a global sensation. Meghan eats avocado and she's responsible for deforestation and climate change.

The racism allegations are shocking.

Been eye-opening.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I tend to wonder if racism is just being thrown out to make people sympathetic. 

To an American audience watching, they will have no idea about the 1917 ruling that is the reason Archie is not currently a prince but may be some day. It was implied this was part of the racism they faced. (Someone must have had a crystal ball in 1917 to predict the 2000's and be racist long after they were dead). 

The fact the UK taxpayer is no longer funding their security in LA after their taking a break from royal duties is again implied as racism. 

Andrews children do not have their security provided for, nor as mentioned does Eugenies child have a princely title.
I imagine, if they stayed in the UK as working royals, they would still have security provided for.

Everything is not about race but it seems they saw it that way or just feel that putting the racism spin is to their favor.

But I think the main audience they are courting is now in the US. Hence Oprah, hence fleeing to LA, that bastion of privacy and no media attention.

And yes, I think Harry's riding around on a tourist bus drinking tea to court celebrity status in the US, for a late night TV show is bonkers, if one really seeks a quiet life with privacy. (Is that racist or anti ginger if I think so?) .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I can’t work out about all these royal protocol things that she didn’t either understand or needed help with like the tune to the national anthem for instance. Where on earth was Harry, he knows it, why not ask him? 
It’s unlikely that anyone will get to the bottom of the racism allegation, was it really racist or was it a misunderstanding with the words used, we will never know. However it was wrong of them to talk about on a show to be seen by millions all round the world and in not naming names makes the whole thing open to the most awful speculation which is dreadful particularly for the Queen.
I’m sorry that she felt so undervalued that she was suicidal, but again, where was Harry, couldn’t she ask him to help her. It’s almost as if she was in a small room all on her own, yet she was living with Harry and had staff not just palace officials but her own staff


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I mean I’m not surprised the royals are kind of racist. Like Harry when referring to some of his army mates as ******* and p**i, and dressing as a nazi for a Natives and Colonials themed party.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Same here. I was on the fence, should I? Shouldn't I? I agreed and liked a lot of the comments, based on the ads and the hypocrisy. They wanted to escape the media, and go and give Oprah Winfrey an exclusive.
> 
> In the end I recorded it and watched it this morning.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you have said, and yes, I too was nodding along when Meghan was saying how tough it is to admit to mental health issues.



Siskin said:


> I can't work out about all these royal protocol things that she didn't either understand or needed help with like the tune to the national anthem for instance. Where on earth was Harry, he knows it, why not ask him?
> It's unlikely that anyone will get to the bottom of the racism allegation, was it really racist or was it a misunderstanding with the words used, we will never know. However it was wrong of them to talk about on a show to be seen by millions all round the world and in not naming names makes the whole thing open to the most awful speculation which is dreadful particularly for the Queen.
> *I'm sorry that she felt so undervalued that she was suicidal, but again, where was Harry, couldn't she ask him to help her. It's almost as if she was in a small room all on her own, yet she was living with Harry and had staff not just palace officials but her own staff*


I can only guess, but going from experience and what she was saying, she was probably trying to cope on her own to start with until it got so bad she knew she had to say something. It's not an easy thing to have to admit, no matter how close you are, in fact, to tell someone you are close to, especially if its about wanting to die, can be harder than telling a stranger.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Not having watched I can only go by what's been reported 
Re the curtseying 
I have to say I'm with her 
It really surprised me that, the family, and in private, have to curtsey to the queen, even if passing in a doorway or hallway 
Obviously I've seen them do so in public
But 
It honestly never occurred to me that protocol was extended to private, personal, family, time
As for the alleged racism 
It doesn't surprise me in the slightest 
I'm a royalist through and through,
But
they do have their faults 
And 
If you are to believe others of colour, who have worked for the royals and then "whistleblown" 
Racism is rife within the older royals (older being the queen's children and up)


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I absolute agree that racism is never OK. Although like others say I do wonder if there was some or its being suggested as a sympathy vote. Not saying that none of the Royals don't hold racist views one bit. 

From what I extrapolated from only reading, there is a naivety with Meghan marrying her Prince which I don't understand. It was very much documented that Harry's former girlfriend Cressida couldn't handle being a member of the Royal family. Surely if Meghan was as naive to Prince Harry as she said she was when they first met, surely she would Google him. It's not just 'commoners' who use the world wide Web to find things out about people, or anything.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

There are several things going on here. 
The overall feeling I get is discomfort as seeing what to me seems like private family issues being aired in public. I'm old fashioned that way and don't believe in airing dirty laundry. I'm not saying that's right or wrong, just how I feel about it.

Then there's the MH angle. When someone speaks out in public about having had suicidal thoughts the only correct response is compassion. Full stop. There is no "what a drama queen" no "it's all for attention" I don't care if it's true or not. To say it out loud is a call for help and the ONLY way to respond to that is with compassion. If for no other reason than other suicidal people are watching (or reading this thread) and paying very close attention to the response to someone admitting feeling suicidal. 
After a show of compassion you can absolutely have a conversation about the appropriateness of the interview or whether or not you believe her, but the compassion part has to come first. 

Now for the racism claims. I don't think it's any surprise that someone or someones plural are racist in the RF and I certainly don't in any way think Meghan or Harry was surprised by it either. How she feels about it is personal to her. Growing up I was the child who's one set of grandparents (grandmother mainly) often commented on my skin tone in contrast to her other granddaughters fair hair, skin, and eyes. It never bothered me, but it highly upset my mom, I think she felt like she has produced 'inferior' children. Her being bothered about it bothered me more than my grandmother commenting on it. 
I guess my point is, it's complicated. Meghan may be feeling protective of Archie, or feeling defensive or who knows. It's a lot of emotions when you feel your kid is being messed with in any way. 

But all that is just speculation. 
The fact that she brought it up opens the door for a good conversation about racism in the UK. And one that goes beyond just finger pointing and calling people out for being racist. I mean a conversation about how to grow and progress. Unfortunately that opportunity seems to be completely lost. But that's par for the course in the racism conversation these days. Either you call someone racist and end the conversation, or declare yourself anti-racist and that solves everything so there's no need for conversation. Neither of those works. Gotta love polarization 

I think if you separate each thread, family drama, mental health, adult children of dysfunction, new motherhood, racism, the monarchy, etc., each thread holds a valuable conversation. But blended all together the way they have been, it's very hard to have any meaningful, purposeful conversation, and it just feels reactionary and... well... mean


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> I absolute agree that racism is never OK. Although like others say I do wonder if there was some or its being suggested as a sympathy vote. Not saying that none of the Royals don't hold racist views one bit.
> 
> From what I extrapolated from only reading, there is a naivety with Meghan marrying her Prince which I don't understand. It was very much documented that Harry's former girlfriend Cressida couldn't handle being a member of the Royal family. Surely if Meghan was as naive to Prince Harry as she said she was when they first met, surely she would Google him. It's not just 'commoners' who use the world wide Web to find things out about people, or anything.


She's on record as having said she didn't know who Prince Harry was or knew anything about the RF. However as a child and young teens she adored princess Diana and followed her life and was fascinated by the RF and often watched a recording of Diana wedding to Charles so I'm not quite sure how she didn't know who Prince Harry was


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont think the RF are keen on Americans since Wallace Simpson. Ant one remember Koo Stark? Her and Andrew may have married except she appeared in a soft porn film . I wonder if things would have been different if they had married.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A royal commentator said on tv this morning that "after all that was said by Meghan and Harry, surely those accused/mentioned have the right of reply?"

Yet, seemingly M & H aren't allowed that opportunity?

Hmmm?


lullabydream said:


> I absolute agree that racism is never OK. Although like others say I do wonder if there was some or its being suggested as a sympathy vote. Not saying that none of the Royals don't hold racist views one bit.
> 
> From what I extrapolated from only reading, there is a naivety with Meghan marrying her Prince which I don't understand. It was very much documented that Harry's former girlfriend Cressida couldn't handle being a member of the Royal family. Surely if Meghan was as naive to Prince Harry as she said she was when they first met, surely she would Google him. It's not just 'commoners' who use the world wide Web to find things out about people, or anything.


She said she didn't Google him - probably not a bad thing tbh - who wants a blow by blow account of one's past ex relationships tbf?


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Don't believe any of the rubbish that came from Hand M mouths they are just bitter and vindictive love being the centre of attention and now playing the race card very dangerous making accusations without naming always two sides to a story or I suspect all lies.
Racism is horrible I experienced with friends growing up I was attacked for being friends with a asian family but times seem so much better now the UK has very good race relations unlike the rest of Europe and the USA, They are just staring up trouble now it could be like all riots again because of this.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> A royal commentator said on tv this morning that "after all that was said by Meghan and Harry, surely those accused/mentioned have the right of reply?"
> 
> Yet, seemingly M & H aren't allowed that opportunity?
> 
> ...


You think she didn't Google him? It's a far better story her not knowing who he was or anything about him, it's a real Prince meets his real true love; fairy tale anyone. Than she knew she was going to be meeting Prince Harry who she knew had a bit of a reputation with the ladies but did hold down a relationship and was doing good with things like the Invictus games.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

The racism to which Meghan referred within the family seemed to me to be twofold.

Firstly, she claims a member of the family asked Harry what colour they expected the baby's skin would be. To me, it would very much depend on how and with what intent that question was asked. It's at best a tactless question, but not necessarily racist.

As regards the baby not being given the title of Prince, when Meghan mentioned this, Oprah asked her if she thought there was a connection between that and the potential tone of the Child's skin and Meghan gave it thought and said "yes", but I thought it clear that it was her opinion and not necessarily fact.

I agree there is no place for racism in any walk of life and I don't doubt there were racist remarks made, mainly by the Press, but it doesn't appear they were subjected to deliberate racism within the family.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I also really had no intention of contributing to this thread @Psygon (I rarely do join in on GC) as I have little or no interest in the royal family, to put it politely, but curiousity won.
I started watching with a fairly fixed idea of what I thought of the whole debacle but it wasnt long before I was starting to sympathise with Harry and Meghan , to be treated in that way by those you assume are part of your family / extended family although it doesn't surprise me , it shocked me.
Whilst I can accept some the events have been embroidered somewhat I have no doubt the main reasons are sadly true .


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Silver lining to the interview

BBC News - Piers Morgan leaves ITV's Good Morning Britain
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-56334082


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Regarding the not having Prince title aspects, my understanding is the Queen can choose to give them titles (and has precedence with this) and that with the title comes royal protection officers. 

I think they were more interested in the security aspect due to the risks against Archie. They didn’t create the machine surrounding them, but more part of it so I can understand from there point of view having a level of expectation


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just found this..............Why Archie isn't a Prince yet!
> 
> *What does royal protocol say?*
> The rules about who gets to be a prince and also be referred to as his royal highness (HRH) come from a letter patent issued by King George V in November 1917.
> ...


Thank you; I (and others) did wonder about that.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

My problem is, and I can hold my hands up and say I was a fan of Harry and Megan having watched half the interview with an open mind all I can think is, no wonder is Oprah is where she is today. She's a talk show host, no different to Ellen, no different dare I say it but Jerry Springer. She's questioning and obviously letting them answer what the 'audience want to hear'. I think it would be a whole lot different, and read different if they had chose an English platform. A place that hadn't been hurt as much by racism and the Black Lives Matters Movement. I mean Oprah was in the Color Purple for God sake, and I think that was another reason they chose Oprah. It just seems a well thought out business move. To begin a new life.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Silver lining to the interview
> 
> BBC News - Piers Morgan leaves ITV's Good Morning Britain
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-56334082


You beat me to it. Yay!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> You beat me to it. Yay!


Celebs are supporting him in droves though.. As they said he had a right to his opinion to say he didn't believe what either of them was saying on Oprah. I agree.

I don't agree how he just couldn't stop having a go at her though at every chance he got. ITV knew about it but did nothing. This time he says no I don't believe it and he's stepping down

Find it all rather strange


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Celebs are supporting him in droves though.. As they said he had a right to his opinion to say he didn't believe what either of them was saying on Oprah. I agree.
> 
> I don't agree how he just couldn't stop having a go at her though at every chance he got. ITV knew about it but did nothing. This time he says no I don't believe it and he's stepping down
> 
> Find it all rather strange


I just didnt like his manner . he was very bullying and arrogant so much that MPs refused to be interviewed. Yes he has the right to give his opinion , he didnt seem so OTT this time round but |m glad he's gone. Rumours are that Jeremy Clarkson is taking his place but I expect thats a joke . :Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I just didnt like his manner . he was very bullying and arrogant so much that MPs refused to be interviewed. Yes he has the right to give his opinion , he didnt seem so OTT this time round but |m glad he's gone. Rumours are that Jeremy Clarkson is taking his place but I expect thats a joke . :Hilarious


Maybe they'll get Jeremy Kyle to take over , after all he's just as shouty


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

HarlequinCat said:


> Maybe they'll get Jeremy Kyle to take over , after all he's just as shouty


 Feck , he's even worse!:Hilarious

ETA Richard Madeley mentioned


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

How does everyone feel about GMB giving Thomas Markle an interview? The man is horrible. He sold private correspondence to tabloids. And now he says "when they talk to me I'll stop talking to the press." Can you imagine?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> How does everyone feel about GMB giving Thomas Markle an interview? The man is horrible. He sold private correspondence to tabloids. And now he says "when they talk to me I'll stop talking to the press." Can you imagine?


I think he was wrong to do this . His explanation here

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/meghan-markles-father-thomas-makes-004639815.html

He brought her up after the divorce and he paid for her schooling at good schoola , university and an internship in Argentina. I think he got into debt later in life due to ill health and retirement .


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> He brought her up after the divorce and he paid for her schooling at good schoola , university and an internship in Argentina.


I can't pretend to know the real ins and outs here but a person can do all the 'proper things' listed above and still be an emotionally abusive parent.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> Feck , he's even worse!:Hilarious
> 
> ETA Richard Madeley mentioned


Nonononono, I think Alex Beresford should replace him, just think, a weather man with an opinion. Definitely a first and I think could be good.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone who doesn’t constantly interrupt the person they are interviewing would be helpful.

Whilst I appreciate they need to ask the important questions, and get some answers, they come across as rude the interviewee isn’t actually allowed to speak and the viewer gets nothing from the piece in the end.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> He brought her up after the divorce


 I read that too, more than once. What was the given reason for this? Why was her mother (who seems a really quiet and dignified person) unable or unwilling to do it? Just wondered.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

HarlequinCat said:


> Maybe they'll get Jeremy Kyle to take over , after all he's just as shouty


Lorraine Kelly dropped a hint on the one show last night, Ben Shepherd


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Someone who doesn't constantly interrupt the person they are interviewing would be helpful.
> 
> Whilst I appreciate they need to ask the important questions, and get some answers, they come across as rude the interviewee isn't actually allowed to speak and the viewer gets nothing from the piece in the end.


I did used to watch GMB until I couldnt take his shouting and interupting. It was not a very relaxing thing to wake up to. I used to just put it on on days he wasnt presenting!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Someone who doesn't constantly interrupt the person they are interviewing would be helpful.
> 
> Whilst I appreciate they need to ask the important questions, and get some answers, they come across as rude the interviewee isn't actually allowed to speak and the viewer gets nothing from the piece in the end.


Andrew Marr on Sunday Morning is always interrupting his guests, It think he is very rude as well.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like Meghan Markle might have complained to ITV about Piers Morgan.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Interesting how all of this has panned out so far. I'm glad Piers has left. He did himself no favours by constantly belittling Meghan. *
*For me the interview was very interesting, and my heart went out to both Harry and Meghan. If nothing else, i hope this might see some changes within the monarchy. *


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Dave S said:


> Nonononono, I think Alex Beresford should replace him, just think, a weather man with an opinion. Definitely a first and I think could be good.


Thats a good point.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave S said:


> View attachment 464058


 Dressed in black, as Diana was in her tell-all with Bashir. I really do think she sees herself as the new badly-done-by Diana.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Now remember you heard it here first.

In a few years time this thread will be in excess of 400 pages.

Megan would have got fed up with Harry and as the children do not have royal titles she will keep custody of them and get rid of Harry.
She will have an affair with an extremely rich American film producer which will further her failing career and oversized bank balance.
She will however still fleece Harry for child support whilst claiming racial hatred made her do it.

Harry will come back to the UK, be given his royal title back and start undertaking some minor duties at first so that the great British public can get over feeling sorry for him and accept him back in the "fold".
Meanwhile his father is king, and he has kissed and made up with his brother.

Prince Phillip has been cured of his erectile dysfunction and is very spritely for 103 years old.
Alas the Queen has succumbed to a nervous breakdown brought on by her sons and grandsons being complete fools.
She is now residing in a private nursing home with dementia and has a new best friend every day.

Harry takes lessons in royal protocol from Prince Andrew, they also take up "bird" watching.
Princess Anne tells him to "Naff off".
Fergie has no problems - anything breathing, on two legs and long trousers and she is there like a rat up a drain pipe, shoes off and ready.

_*Now tell me that some of this won't happen.*_


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I can imagine it was difficult for Meghan , she didnt have a lot of time to adapt before she was pregnant and gave birth to Albie. However , though I understand they want to put their side of the story , I wonder why they just didn't do an interview with a paper or magazine of their choice . Doing Oprah , it seemed very stagey and design for maximum publicity.

Harry was saying he couldn't ride a bike in the park with out people taking photos yet the way they are acting now , this is the same fate that awaits *his* son .


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Harry was saying he couldn't ride a bike in the park with out people taking photos yet the way they are acting now , this is the same fate that awaits *his* son .


He knows this though. This is what I struggle with. He lost his relationship to Cressida because she couldn't be under the spotlight 24/7

Being part of the British Royal Family is huge. I honestly do not understand how Megan didn't 'get it' but a 'pauper' like Kate has


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Apparently, Meghan is now suing Piers Morgan and ITV.

She's performing well for someone who wants to live a private life and not be in the public eye.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Rafa said:


> Apparently, Meghan is now suing Piers Morgan and ITV.
> 
> She's performing well for someone who wants to live a private life and not be in the public eye.


Am not a Piers Morgan fan, in fact I don't think many people are. I am sure he's got enough money to retire now and be happy but if you don't look at it that way, which clearly she's not. The blokes lost his job so she's not only happy he lost his job she's hoping to take his money too...

Is this how she is going to earn money by suing people?

I actually thought it was hard to sue public figures for things such as defamation and the like because in all honesty we can say we as all most anyone can say anything about them.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Rafa said:


> Apparently, Meghan is now suing Piers Morgan and ITV.
> 
> She's performing well for someone who wants to live a private life and not be in the public eye.


What is she suing them for? Because Piers said he didnt believe her ?


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Rafa said:


> Apparently, Meghan is now suing Piers Morgan and ITV.
> 
> She's performing well for someone who wants to live a private life and not be in the public eye.


I thought she only complained about Piers, didn't think she was suing.
ITV paid 1 million pounds to screen that, love him or not Piers was entitled to free speech but should have listened as well. I actually think he was going to go anyway but wanted a good exit and this was it.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Piers did seem more than a little obsessed with her.
I am not sure why, but I read awhile ago that they were acquainted prior to her meeting Harry. Something along the lines of they were on friendly terms then she dropped him as an acquaintance. I am not sure if that is true but that may explain his hyper focus on her if he felt ill done by. Not that that's right of course, as it is a type of stalking behavior.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is just me, but in any mixed marriage surely someone in a family might say something about the colour a baby without it meaning a racist remake.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Is just me, but in any mixed marriage surely someone in a family might say something about the colour a baby without it meaning a racist remake.


Seems a normal thing to say while in the bosom of family. The same as I wonder what coloured hair or eyes. or if it will actually have hair when born like it's father/mother did!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Is just me, but in any mixed marriage surely someone in a family might say something about the colour a baby without it meaning a racist remake.


Possibly. My OH has olive skin, and we did wonder if our first child would have his skin or mine. The answer was ghastly white like mine. Well actually yellow because he was jaundice, then very pale.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Dave S said:


> I thought she only complained about Piers, didn't think she was suing.
> ITV paid 1 million pounds to screen that, love him or not Piers was entitled to free speech but should have listened as well. I actually think he was going to go anyway but wanted a good exit and this was it.


i suspect we will see him fronting one of the new right wing news networks being launched in the uk soon


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Andrew Neill hasalready offered him a job on some new news station he's setting up, according to BBC radio news at 6pm
He's the type that falls in bullplah and comes up smelling of chanel 

Edit cos I muddled my Andrews


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Is just me, but in any mixed marriage surely someone in a family might say something about the colour a baby without it meaning a racist remake.


I didnt see this but I read that a friend of Meghans was on This Morning today and she said it was a member of the Staff .
Its like chinese whispers !

ETA the interview is here but no subtitles so I dont know if that information is correc t. 
You might have to give your postcode.

https://www.itv.com/thismorning/articles/meghans-friend-reveals-how-sussexes-feel-post-interview


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> I didnt see this but I read that a friend of Meghans was on This Morning today and she said it was a member of the Staff .
> Its like chinese whispers !


I didn't watch it either but the jist I got from news articles about that interview people were saying 'Who is she' 'What was the point of the interview' 'Claims of emails and texts, but no justification to what' so you do well to read an article finding the member of staff said it. Wonder if this staff member lost their job? As we know there was some people getting 'disposed' of shall we say.

See that is the problem with half the story, the speculation. It's hard not too, and I don't ever think we should always take things at face value either. Especially in circumstances where you need more of the story.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> I didn't watch it either but the jist I got from news articles about that interview people were saying 'Who is she' 'What was the point of the interview' 'Claims of emails and texts, but no justification to what' so you do well to read an article finding the member of staff said it. Wonder if this staff member lost their job? As we know there was some people getting 'disposed' of shall we say.
> 
> See that is the problem with half the story, the speculation. It's hard not too, and I don't ever think we should always take things at face value either. Especially in circumstances where you need more of the story.


Yes indeed. There an article from yahoo entertainment . No mention of a staff member so none the wiser 
she says
"The truth will come out," she continued. "There are plenty of emails and texts about that. I'm not going to get into the details of it. I don't feel like that's my place. I'm just happy that it's actually being looked into because the truth really does set you free."


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Possibly. My OH has olive skin, and we did wonder if our first child would have his skin or mine. The answer was ghastly white like mine. Well actually yellow because he was jaundice, then very pale.


We had a similar conversation too as I'm whiter then white and my husband has often been mistaken for an Arab when he has travelled in the Middle East. Daughter was born a lovely golden colour which I was thrilled about as I didn't want her to have my skin colour, turned she had jaundice as well.
Both the children are slightly darker skinned then me and don't immediately go bright red at the first ray of sun, but not as swarthy skinned as OH.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dave S said:


> I thought she only complained about Piers, didn't think she was suing.
> ITV paid 1 million pounds to screen that, love him or not Piers was entitled to free speech but should have listened as well. I actually think he was going to go anyway but wanted a good exit and this was it.


I'm not sure why anyone would feel sorry for the horrible man tbh

He's not going to be claiming Job Seekers' Allowance


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Yes indeed. There an article from yahoo entertainment . No mention of a staff member so none the wiser
> she says
> "The truth will come out," she continued. "There are plenty of emails and texts about that. I'm not going to get into the details of it. I don't feel like that's my place. I'm just happy that it's actually being looked into because the truth really does set you free."


Have seen her statement, so I get the people's opinion of what is/was the point of the interview at all. It obviously was I know, but not my place to say so cannot. Call that person a friend???? Seriously if you have friends like that who needs enemies?

I watch a lot of YouTube and there is always 'drama' as they call it. Something like someone's false eyelash fell off its very petty is the crux of it all. Very much like this seems to be in this interview


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Is just me, but in any mixed marriage surely someone in a family might say something about the colour a baby without it meaning a racist remake.


Yes, but if there were already racist undertones then it could easily be taken in a negative way.

It was implied his skin colour was "a concern", which comes across as negative.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Dave S said:


> love him or not Piers was entitled to free speech


Actually, 
as a 'respected and beloved' journalist, being paid high money to front a breakfast programme, that brings in ITV's highest ratings day in day out 
He's not 
He should be, whilst on air, balanced and unbiased
His opinion off air, or, in private, is what he's entitled to 
Plus he's just a horrible man anyway, the kind that makes you want to wipe your hands, after shaking hands with him


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> See that is the problem with half the story, the speculation. It's hard not too, and I don't ever think we should always take things at face value either. Especially in circumstances where you need more of the story.


OMG NO..........We need less of this story not more 

What the hell are they trying to achieve?

I cannot find anything good in what they have done


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> He should be, whilst on air, balanced and unbiased
> His opinion off air, or, in private, is what he's entitled to
> Plus he's just a horrible man anyway, the kind that makes you want to wipe your hands, after shaking hands with him


So he shouldn't have had his opinion on the treatment of our nurses while on air or paid for their parking when the government was still charging them?

He's only horrible when you disagree with his opinion. he was a champion to many


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> So he shouldn't have had his opinion on the treatment of our nurses while on air or payed for their parking when the government was still charging them?
> 
> He's only horrible when you disagree with his opinion. he was a champion to many


Personally I can't bear PM but agree that he should be able to have his opinion & he was (IMO) bought in by ITV purely because he is outspoken & likes to court controversey.

I haven't really read much so wasn't sure if he resigned or was sacked.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*As a tv presenter and reporter, Piers should have given an unbiased report. Instead he behaved like a jealous child. *


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

JANICE199 said:


> *As a tv presenter and reporter, Piers should have given an unbiased report. Instead he behaved like a jealous child. *


That's not what he was employed for, he's not a newsreader.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

rona said:


>


He didn't hold back much, the Australian version of Jeremy Kyle.

In all honesty even though it was said in most direct terms it is probably somewhere near what a lot of people think and true.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I agree pretty much with what was said in the clip.
I think we are being given a lot of what Meghan says she perceived but really perception will vary in many things.
People may not like you and that includes family members but it may not be because of your hue, they just may not like you.

My sister in law is African American, I do like her, quite a lot actually, not because she is or is not a particular color. Not all is about race.
If one of my other siblings married say another African American and I did not particularly care for them, it would not be on the basis of race but that simply all of us do not like all people and not all people like us.

Oprah has fallen in my estimation due to headlines, designed to shock but simply cut and pasted in a way that leaves the true meaning behind. 
It shows more that the interview was part of a spin cycle and a PR exercise.

Top what Oprah showed bottom what the DM showed. Of course the Daily Mail is a tabloid but the actual headline is not conveying what Oprah intended people to believe it did:


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

rona said:


> So he shouldn't have had his opinion on the treatment of our nurses while on air or paid for their parking when the government was still charging them?
> 
> He's only horrible when you disagree with his opinion. he was a champion to many


As a reporter/journalist, he should be unbiased and factual, leave ranting raving and gossiping to the likes of this morning and loose women
If be wants to give his opinion, go on one of those type shows and do so as much as be likes

As for your last bit 
I'm no fairweather disliker of PM 
I find him unlikeable just because he breathes


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

More I think about this I wonder why Harry allowed this interview to happen, so he was upset by a few remakes that may have been said but suchly he must have knowned the hurt to it would cause his family and that he may never be forgive. It's not just between the family but the whole world knows now and as far as I'm concerned it's unforgivable.

I really liked Meghan when they meet and got married I just hope she's not as shallow as she now seems.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> The blokes lost his job


Apparently thousands signing petitions to have Piers reinstated, that he should not have had to leave, free speech for some but not for others and all that.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> someone in a family might say something about the colour a baby


The parents-to-be speculate themselves (of course they do).


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Calvine said:


> The parents-to-be speculate themselves (of course they do).


You know, now that you mention it, I don't remember ever thinking about what our children would look like. My husband has very bright blue eyes, and it never occurred to me to wonder if either of our kids would have his eyes or mine, and though I'm more 'ethnic' looking than my husband, skin tone never occurred to me either. We certainly never talked about it. 
Granted for most of my pregnancy we were worried about bigger issues, so that might have put a damper on more fun speculation.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> Apparently thousands signing petitions to have Piers reinstated, that he should not have had to leave, free speech for some but not for others and all that.


I don't like him but he should all be allowed his opinion, lets face it they did the interview people going to react and not always in the way they would like.

They put themselves in the firing line so they'll have to put up with what's said about them.

I have no sympathy for them.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

We talk a lot about eye colour with our children and grandchildren. I and my daughter and all of my grandchildren have blue eyes but my husband and son have hazel eyes which I love because they're unusual. Sometimes they look brown and sometimes they look dark green. I'm rather sad that they've died out in our family unless a great grandchild gets them but I might not be around to see it!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> More I think about this I wonder why Harry allowed this interview to happen, so he was upset by a few remakes that may have been said but suchly he must have knowned the hurt to it would cause his family and that he may never be forgive. It's not just between the family but the whole world knows now and as far as I'm concerned it's unforgivable.
> 
> I really liked Meghan when they meet and got married I just hope she's not as shallow as she now seems.


*Perhaps he also felt this was the only way his family would take the matter seriously. Let's face it, they didn't with his mother.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Perhaps he also felt this was the only way his family would take the matter seriously. Let's face it, they didn't with his mother.*


But washing there dirty linen in such a public way, really!

I just think Meghan just missed the old life and isn't prepared to say she got it wrong and is dragging Harry down with her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> But washing there dirty linen in such a public way, really!
> 
> I just think Meghan just missed the old life and isn't prepared to say she got it wrong and is dragging Harry down with her.


*I don't see it as washing their dirty washing in public. They felt let down and left out in the cold. But surely this should have been a time when your family should have been there to help.*
*Another thing that i couldn't get my head around, was when Harry lost his security. These are not, ( imho ) how a loving family treat their own.*


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't see it as washing their dirty washing in public. They felt let down and left out in the cold. But surely this should have been a time when your family should have been there to help.*
> *Another thing that i couldn't get my head around, was when Harry lost his security. These are not, ( imho ) how a loving family treat their own.*


But, but, but .... the British taxpayer pays for the Royal family's security. Why should taxpayers pay for someone who has opted out of "the firm" and gone to live in another country?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't see it as washing their dirty washing in public. They felt let down and left out in the cold. But surely this should have been a time when your family should have been there to help.*
> *Another thing that i couldn't get my head around, was when Harry lost his security. These are not, ( imho ) how a loving family treat their own.*


You are only seeing what M and H are choosing to show and to say. Their feelings on how they were treated have been tainted by not being able to get what they wanted - picking and choosing what royal duties they would do yet still remain on the payroll funded by British taxpayers and living a life of luxury plus pursuing commercial interests and using their titles to increase their revenue. The royal family is well known not to air their views and problems in public - never complain, never explain. 
Maybe there was help offered but not what they wanted, who knows. I suspect Meghan didn't like the restrictive lifestyle and wanted to go home, I don't blame her for that at all. But it looks very strongly like they needed to come up with something to show how they had to do this because they were badly treated and nobody liked M and mental health and racism is handy hook to hang your hat on. 
I cannot believe for one second that help was not there and that her alleged pleas for help were ignored, but it's very easy to spin this kind of story especially when you know the family will not answer back.
Why wasn't Harry helping her to fit it better, why didn't he warn her more about what life was like being part of the royal family? Surely he's not that stupid.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Siskin, agree totally with your comments about.

Interestingly there has been no public comment from MM's mother and she is close to the Queen, wonder where she stands on this.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Siskin said:


> You are only seeing what M and H are choosing to show and to say. Their feelings on how they were treated have been tainted by not being able to get what they wanted - picking and choosing what royal duties they would do yet still remain on the payroll funded by British taxpayers and living a life of luxury plus pursuing commercial interests and using their titles to increase their revenue. The royal family is well known not to air their views and problems in public - never complain, never explain.
> Maybe there was help offered but not what they wanted, who knows. I suspect Meghan didn't like the restrictive lifestyle and wanted to go home, I don't blame her for that at all. But it looks very strongly like they needed to come up with something to show how they had to do this because they were badly treated and nobody liked M and mental health and racism is handy hook to hang your hat on.
> I cannot believe for one second that help was not there and that her alleged pleas for help were ignored, but it's very easy to spin this kind of story especially when you know the family will not answer back.
> Why wasn't Harry helping her to fit it better, why didn't he warn her more about what life was like being part of the royal family? Surely he's not that stupid.


*Where was the help Dianna needed, and you can't believe her pleas for help were ignored? *
*I understand fully why Harry is afraid of history repeating itself. No matter what you, i, or anyone  else's opinions are, i believe this to be a bad " situation".*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Where was the help Dianna needed, and you can't believe her pleas for help were ignored? *
> *I understand fully why Harry is afraid of history repeating itself. No matter what you, i, or anyone  else's opinions are, i believe this to be a bad " situation".*


I would like to assume the RF had learned from Diana, maybe they haven't, but equally maybe they have.
I have heard today that there were plenty of people willing to help Meghan learn the ropes, but they appear to have had that help refused as they didn't want to know


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't see it as washing their dirty washing in public. They felt let down and left out in the cold. But surely this should have been a time when your family should have been there to help.*
> *Another thing that i couldn't get my head around, was when Harry lost his security. These are not, ( imho ) how a loving family treat their own.*


But then you apply the same logic to MM's father running to the press as he felt he was being ignored & let down. Personally I think what he did was unforgivable & a breach of trust ... exactly the same as what H&M have now done IMO.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)




----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I would like to assume the RF had learned from Diana, maybe they haven't, but equally maybe they have.
> I have heard today that there were plenty of people willing to help Meghan learn the ropes, but they appear to have had that help refused as they didn't want to know


*Ok, i'm playing devil's advocate here. But can you imagine being in a situation where you are thinking about taking your own life and asking for help and you don't get it? Especially asking your " family". I am not against the RF, but i do believe they are becoming outdated.*
*I have ALWAYS admired the queen for the job she has done, ( i could not have done it half as well). *
*There is a very British thing going on, which isn't good. And that is, no matter what, keep a stiff upper lip and carry on. But where does this stop?*


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Calvine said:


> The parents-to-be speculate themselves (of course they do).


My interpretation of the remark was no different to wondering what colour eyes he would have.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I agree, they needed a way to explain why they left but make themselves look good.
Racism and mental health goes down a lot better to get people on your side, than we just wanted to make a lot of money, live in Cali, and not do duties we thought were dull. 
Basically get funded by Charles and British taxpayers, while off doing their own thing in another country.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Talking of racist comments: it does not seem a million years ago, does it, that Haz (PF's pet name for him) referred to an army colleague as ''My little P*** friend''. I don't remember chat show hosts queuing to discuss that little gem.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Racism and mental health goes down a lot better to get people on your side,


If someone says they were suicidal, I believe them.
You can debate her reasons for sharing that information, but I think it's important for anyone reacting to that information to do so with compassion. You never know what someone else is going through and watching how others react to someone admitting to MH issues can break a person.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok, i'm playing devil's advocate here. But can you imagine being in a situation where you are thinking about taking your own life and asking for help and you don't get it? Especially asking your " family". I am not against the RF, but i do believe they are becoming outdated.*
> *I have ALWAYS admired the queen for the job she has done, ( i could not have done it half as well). *
> *There is a very British thing going on, which isn't good. And that is, no matter what, keep a stiff upper lip and carry on. But where does this stop?*


I believe the MH problems, but I also believe that when you are in that situation that you can think all the help in the world is not enough. You also can't take things in, remember what's actually happening, how you get from A to B, so it's very hard to comment to some degree

What I will say is the majority of people who are that stage will act on this if they are saying it.. No matter what life is throwing them so I find it hard to believe there wasn't any intervention to stop it.

I find this video insightful. It is about piers and meghan but discusses the interview and why or why we can't easily evaluate or believe it just off what Meghan and Harry say


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok, i'm playing devil's advocate here. But can you imagine being in a situation where you are thinking about taking your own life and asking for help and you don't get it? Especially asking your " family". I am not against the RF, but i do believe they are becoming outdated.*
> *I have ALWAYS admired the queen for the job she has done, ( i could not have done it half as well). *
> *There is a very British thing going on, which isn't good. And that is, no matter what, keep a stiff upper lip and carry on. But where does this stop?*


If I understood what Meghan actually said, she told Harry she was having suicidal thoughts, but I don't recall she told anyone else.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

No , I have not yet seen it.
But though understand perfectly well the couple wanted a different life and away fro the Royals why then they will not just do it?
Surely both can afford it without the taxpayers money and if they wish to be free from their duties and be private then why giving any interviews?

So much for wanting to get out of the public eye... hmm...
I like Harry but it is too “ dirty linen” ... 
As to M - too much of a culture clash.
I know how a foreigner feels in UK among ordinary middle class English people so can only imagine how it is for a sit com celeb to land among the all the rules etc... of the Court...


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

True she was out of her depth. Totally different world to what she was used to. She was this independent woman who was suddenly having to obey rules and certain ways of doing things. Just couldn't cope and Harry was no help to her.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

To me, watching that programme, there were too many 'blurry edges'.

Meghan claimed she was not supported or protected but couldn't specify who she felt had let her down in this way.

When she claimed someone in the Family had made a racist comment, she wouldn't say whom. When Harry was asked what the comment was and by whom it was made, he said he didn't want to discuss it, yet it was them who brought it up and made it public. To be fair, if you're going to make an accusation, you have to be prepared to back it up and they weren't.

As I said before, she did say she had suicidal thoughts and told Harry, but didn't tell anyone else. Such a situation needs professional help, but did they seek any?

If the situation was unbearable for them, then I completely understand why they would want to leave the life behind, but they didn't. They wanted to pick and choose.

In their own words, they wanted to live in Canada, take a big step back from Royal life and duties, but carry out engagements of their choosing, whilst continuing to be treated, paid and protected as Royals.

I'm very sure that if any of us were to inform our Employer that we were not going to work full time hours any more, only part time and do only the elements of the job we found attractive, this would not be accepted or reasonable and we could not expect to be paid for that.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Rafa said:


> To me, watching that programme, there were too many 'blurry edges'.
> 
> Meghan claimed she was not supported or protected but couldn't specify who she felt had let her down in this way.
> 
> ...


Brilliant take on it.. That's how I was hearing it as an unfinished piece with no answers

So journalists, as journalists do are ad lib the story in some part. Our minds fill in parts naturally where it doesn't close off specifically.- Derren Brown did a few takes on that on his programme


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> If someone says they were suicidal, I believe them.
> You can debate her reasons for sharing that information, but I think it's important for anyone reacting to that information to do so with compassion. You never know what someone else is going through and watching how others react to someone admitting to MH issues can break a person.


If I find someone untruthful, I tend to doubt what they say, yes.
For example, if she did not understand why her son was not a prince, I am sure her husband or other members of the family could have explained that. Instead she presents to the public it must be racism.
There are attempts to mislead in the interview.. So frankly, I don't find her believable in general and see the interview as a PR exercise.
People who try to spin on one thing are likely to spin on others.
She may have mental health issues and she may not. I don't know but my doubts are based on their twists on other issues and how they are used to manipulate opinion.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rafa said:


> but carry out engagements of their choosing


''Have your cake and eat it'' comes to mind. They have eaten theirs.



Summercat said:


> She may have mental health issues and she may not


I think being a narcissist is a form of mental illness, surely.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So many inaccurate quotes and nasty comments on this thread.

Just goes to show .....

Anyhoo, I’m out.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> surely those accused/mentioned have the right of reply


I think the reasoning behind that was that without them (H and M) naming the ''alleged'' racist in the RF is putting _the whole family_ unfairly under suspicion.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oprah . Blimey 









https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...s/news-story/3e03b57ff6bcb7caf2415655deaa34b6


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Oprah . Blimey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it was all a big mistake or she was forced to do it:Hilarious


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Oprah . Blimey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how her relationship in the past are relevant to Meghan and Harry but I think if you look deep enough into most people closets you will find skeletons of various degrees. We all make lapses in judgements and mistakes after all.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Oprah . Blimey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so much for the moral high ground.:Hilarious


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> so much for the moral high ground


There's another of her kissing him!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> There's another of her kissing him!


:Jawdrop


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

stuaz said:


> Not sure how her relationship in the past are relevant to Meghan and Harry but I think if you look deep enough into most people closets you will find skeletons of various degrees. We all make lapses in judgements and mistakes after all.


True but their friendship goes back years. 
Did you read the article?


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> True but their friendship goes back years.
> Did you read the article?


I did read the article from 2018 yeah but I just don't see the relevance to Harry and Meghan.

Feels like it's just picking holes in things for the sake of it as she isn't the person who was being interviewed.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

If only Prince Charles was allowed to marry Camilla when he was young...
If only they didn’t persuade him to marry very young and not very bright girl just because of her impeccable lineage...
And when he married and William was born gave him the throne...

Kate and Meghan married as adult women not girls straight from school.

If H and M decided to get out of it and live happily ever after they are both very rich people and both adults.
I would totally respect their decision.

You give up on royal duties then must forgo your privileges.
In the aftermath no one looks good.

We got kind of a Royal Jeremy Kyle show.
Never found them in good taste.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

stuaz said:


> I did read the article from 2018 yeah but I just don't see the relevance to Harry and Meghan.
> 
> Feels like it's just picking holes in things for the sake of it as she isn't the person who was being interviewed.


 Oprah's name is in the title its not totally OT. Im just shocked by it. I didn't think it was worth starting a new thread.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Interesting article that picks apart the tabloid press coverage on Friday 
https://brokenbottleboy.substack.co...sed25hZSolejscBG5b_-sSil8PtY3gfxUQj9xn8bhwob4


----------



## neverforgotten2020 (Feb 17, 2021)

cheekyscrip said:


> If only Prince Charles was allowed to marry Camilla when he was young...
> If only they didn't persuade him to marry very young and not very bright girl just because of her impeccable lineage...
> And when he married and William was born gave him the throne...
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more.
I honestly can't see what made them have this interview now. They have left the Royal Family and settled in the US. I would have thought that they would want to take it easy especially with Mehgan's pregnancy. Something else is going on here. For some reason, they are in a hurry to get this all public when the timing is dreadful. Prince Phillip is still in hospital. The world is reeling from so much loss due to Covid 19. Why now??


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

neverforgotten2020 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more.
> I honestly can't see what made them have this interview now. They have left the Royal Family and settled in the US. I would have thought that they would want to take it easy especially with Mehgan's pregnancy. Something else is going on here. For some reason, they are in a hurry to get this all public when the timing is dreadful. Prince Phillip is still in hospital. The world is reeling from so much loss due to Covid 19. Why now??


Self centred, spoilt brats in my opinion, who can't live without media attention.


----------



## white_shadow (Dec 3, 2008)

.
What????? Not a word about this............








.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

neverforgotten2020 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more.
> I honestly can't see what made them have this interview now. They have left the Royal Family and settled in the US. I would have thought that they would want to take it easy especially with Mehgan's pregnancy. Something else is going on here. For some reason, they are in a hurry to get this all public when the timing is dreadful. Prince Phillip is still in hospital. The world is reeling from so much loss due to Covid 19. Why now??


Yes, people lost lives, lost livehoods, lost family and friends...
Should we feel really bothered if Archie has a title?
So much for wanting to be private persons out of a public eye...

I absolutely agree that the world have more pressing concerns.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Not often the newspapers have to complain.

ITV forced to edit Oprah Winfrey's interview with Harry and Meghan after including 'misleading' headlines (msn.com)


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

neverforgotten2020 said:


> Prince Philip is still in hospital.


 I think I read that the interview was actually planned _before_ he was admitted to hospital; but yes, out of respect for the Queen (and him) one imagines the airing could have been rescheduled. Putting it bluntly, can you imagine if he had died while it was being shown (he's 99)? And as for the covid - maybe the pandemic had been keeping them out of the limelight for too long. As you say, the timing was insensitive to say the least.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I doubt they had much say in delaying the transmission to be fair.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Harry has a new job, I'm pleased for him and I hope both sides can move on and get on with their lives .

"The Duke of Sussex has joined Silicon Valley startup BetterUp as its chief impact officer, the company told CNN Business on Tuesday. A spokesperson for Harry also confirmed the prince's new role.
BetterUp provides coaching and mental health services to clients. The company's website lists Harry as part of its leadership team, describing him as a "humanitarian, military veteran, mental wellness advocate, and environmentalist."


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have just watched this on youtube. It's Lady C telling who the "secret " person was that Harry and Meghan were referring to.*

*



*


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I didnt see the interview, lady c thinks its princess Anne? 

Somethings they said werent accurate They werent legally married in the garden by the Archbishop , and Harry wasnt penniless when his money was cut off as he inherited from the Queen mum as well as Diana.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

kimthecat said:


> Harry has a new job, I'm pleased for him and I hope both sides can move on and get on with their lives .
> 
> "The Duke of Sussex has joined Silicon Valley startup BetterUp as its chief impact officer, the company told CNN Business on Tuesday. A spokesperson for Harry also confirmed the prince's new role.
> BetterUp provides coaching and mental health services to clients. The company's website lists Harry as part of its leadership team, describing him as a "humanitarian, military veteran, mental wellness advocate, and environmentalist."


With all of his skills/knowledge I wonder why Harry was not their supporting Meghan when she was at her lowest and allegedly feeling suicidal?

Oprah didn't do a very good job as a journalist. She should have checked the facts about some of the things Meghan said, like why Archie has no title, or even the date they were married.

I'm not a fan of Piers Morgan, but he would have been better than Oprah and would have asked some awkward questions.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Siskin :Hilarious They certainly whetted peoples appetites by going on Oprah. They're entitled to tell their side of the story but they could have just released a statement.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

kirksandallchins said:


> With all of his skills/knowledge I wonder why Harry was not their supporting Meghan when she was at her lowest and allegedly feeling suicidal?


The samaritans are there for all, I felt this was more a dig at Will and Kate, although I thought Harry was involved too something along the lines of mental health charities they support. Surely they are non descript!
After feeling that despair myself, I wouldn't use it as a weapon about oooo I didn't get support. I honestly don't think anyone if they are that low can't get out of that situation without support from professional. It just feels very much with Meghan and I hate saying this because I hate commenting on anyone's mental health but that comment feels very much like a child whose distraught at losing their goldfish and mum goes we will buy you a knew one tomorrow. Tears stop and everything is OK. Harry says OK I will leave my family for you.. Hey am fine!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> The samaritans are there for all, I felt this was more a dig at Will and Kate, although I thought Harry was involved too something along the lines of mental health charities they support. Surely they are non descript!
> After feeling that despair myself, I wouldn't use it as a weapon about oooo I didn't get support. I honestly don't think anyone if they are that low can't get out of that situation without support from professional. It just feels very much with Meghan and I hate saying this because I hate commenting on anyone's mental health but that comment feels very much like a child whose distraught at losing their goldfish and mum goes we will buy you a knew one tomorrow. Tears stop and everything is OK. Harry says OK I will leave my family for you.. Hey am fine!


I suspect you are quite right about this.

I do think Meghan had a preconceived fairy tale image of marrying a prince only to find that it wasn't as she thought and she was lower down the pecking order then she would have liked to be. I believe she has exaggerated and possibly deliberately misunderstood what has been said (or even not said) in order to show Harry how horrible his family are. She's cut off her own family apart from her mother, I guess it would have been easy to talk Harry into cutting away from his family whilst mythologising his mother.
I'm quite concerned about Harry as he seems to be just parroting everything that Meghan says and seems to have very little independent thought.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I suspect you are quite right about this.
> 
> I do think Meghan had a preconceived fairy tale image of marrying a prince only to find that it wasn't as she thought and she was lower down the pecking order then she would have liked to be. I believe she has exaggerated and possibly deliberately misunderstood what has been said (or even not said) in order to show Harry how horrible his family are. She's cut off her own family apart from her mother, I guess it would have been easy to talk Harry into cutting away from his family whilst mythologising his mother.
> I'm quite concerned about Harry as he seems to be just parroting everything that Meghan says and seems to have very little independent thought.


I don't get that about Harry didn't see his family as a problem till she pointed it out

I haven't watched that video, but saying Princess Anne racist? I thought she was pals with that show jumper who was black, the one with dreadlocks. Maybe I assumed.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

When Harry was a working member of the Royal Family, he always looked happy, smiling and very relaxed.

He doesn't now - he looks tense and grim.

He has given up nearly everything - his entire Family, his Country, his Royal titles and worst of all, his military titles, which were very dear to him.

Just me, but I would never want any man to forego everything that mattered to him to make me happy.

I wouldn't want that responsibility.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Rafa said:


> When Harry was a working member of the Royal Family, he always looked happy, smiling and very relaxed.
> 
> He doesn't now - he looks tense and grim.
> 
> ...


I didn't know he has had to give up his military titles, how come?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

After they moved to California and then said they weren't coming back or undertaking any duties as Royals, the Queen took away his titles that were his privilege through his status as an active member of the Royal Family.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Rafa said:


> After they moved to California and then said they weren't coming back or undertaking any duties as Royals, the Queen took away his titles that were his privilege through his status as an active member of the Royal Family.


Ah I see, thank you.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Rafa said:


> When Harry was a working member of the Royal Family, he always looked happy, smiling and very relaxed.
> 
> He doesn't now - he looks tense and grim.
> 
> ...


"Anna Karenina" springs to mind... and how did that end?

Will Harry be strong enough to reinvent himself?
If he was then I doubt this interview would be necessary. 
Now like many expats he has to face the music.

All ranks and medals he earned he kept, only the titles which were honorary for a Royal were removed as he no longer fulfils the function.


----------

